# Indian gang rape/post your Indian rape story thread



## Shinigami Perv (Dec 21, 2012)

> *Delhi Bus Gang Rape Victim Has Intestines Removed As Shocking Details Of Assault Emerge *
> 
> Shocking details of the physical condition of the 23-year-old survivor of the bus gang rape and assault that took place in India over the weekend emerged on Wednesday, with reports saying the woman is battling for her life in a New Delhi hospital, in critical -- but stable -- condition.
> 
> ...



The bus driver apparently saw her and gave the wheel to someone else while he joined in raping her. Two other girls were raped yesterday during the protest, one 14 years old who survived, the other  Apparently India has an attitude where victims of these crimes are blamed.

She will have to live the rest of her life on intravenous fluids if she survives due to only having 5% of her intestines left.

These pricks should hang.


Update: She has passed away due to the severity of her injuries



> The 23-year-old victim "died peacefully," according to a statement by Singapore's Mount Elizabeth hospital where she was being treated.
> 
> Read more:


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## dream (Dec 21, 2012)

Those men are just pure scum.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 21, 2012)

> “It appears to be that a rod was inserted into her and it was pulled out with so much force that the act brought out her intestines... That is probably the only thing that explains such severe damage to her intestines,” said a doctor at Safdarjung Hospital where the woman is being treated.



Seriously, what the fuck.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2012)

Holy fucking Moses


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 21, 2012)

I suspect that a history of aborting girls prematurely causing a deficiency in the female population and the caste structure are at fault here.


----------



## Legend (Dec 21, 2012)

Damn, this is wrong on soo many levels, but nothing will be done since women are 2nd class citizens in india right? Its pretty much a human rights situation


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 21, 2012)

Let them be tortured to death.

And pedophilia rape at the protest? What the fuck?


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Dec 21, 2012)

Why the fuck do they call this horrible section a cafe? A cafe is a nice place to relax and drink coffee, this place makes me want to boycott mankind and live alone in the woods as an eskimo.

Beleive it!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2012)

Narucapped said:


> Why the fuck do they call this horrible section a cafe? A cafe is a nice place to relax and drink coffee, this place makes me want to boycott mankind and live alone in the woods as an eskimo.
> 
> Beleive it!


This is business as usual.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 21, 2012)

Narucapped said:


> Why the fuck do they call this horrible section a cafe? A cafe is a nice place to relax and drink coffee, this place makes me want to boycott mankind and live alone in the woods as an eskimo.
> 
> Beleive it!


People supposedly read newspapers at caf?s.

Hard to understand, I know.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 21, 2012)

Narucapped said:


> Why the fuck do they call this horrible section a cafe? A cafe is a nice place to relax and drink coffee, this place makes me want to boycott mankind and live alone in the woods as an eskimo.
> 
> Beleive it!



I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for reps, I can tell you I am on recharge. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long NF career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you give me back my coffee right now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will neg you.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 21, 2012)

ouch      .


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 21, 2012)

this is pretty fucked up


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2012)

afgpride said:


> I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for reps, I can tell you I am on recharge. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long NF career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you give back my coffee right now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will neg you.


This might be your best moment.


----------



## Roman (Dec 21, 2012)

This surprises me even considering it happened in India. Seriously, it's already known women are treated as sub-human in a lot of areas and arranged marriages are still a really big thing over there, but it seems women are views as tools as well if victims are the ones to blame. My thoughts are with the victim. I wonder what she will do now that she will be living on life support. Those monsters should be locked up for life.


----------



## Ae (Dec 21, 2012)

Was this legitimate rape?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This might be your best moment.



Mines was better 


Masterpiece said:


> I don't know what you want. If you are hoping to penetrate me, I can tell you I don't have any butthole. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let me fuck you, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will rape you.



Not to mention it totally suits this thread


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 21, 2012)

**


----------



## trollface (Dec 21, 2012)

I have never felt bad for being a guy before.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 21, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Was this legitimate rape?



As opposed to illegitimate rape?


----------



## WT (Dec 21, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I suspect that a history of aborting girls prematurely causing a deficiency in the female population and the caste structure are at fault here.



Maybe but then again, there are sick fucks everywhere.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

This....this is just sick. And i've seen and heard a lot of sick shit


----------



## God (Dec 21, 2012)

If they ever find absolute shits who did this they should be tied up and forced to watch this happen to their mothers and then to themselves (via mirror)

Atrocious simply filth


----------



## Sadgoob (Dec 21, 2012)

Cubey said:


> If they ever find absolute shits who did this they should be tied up and forced to watch this happen to their mothers



Man, it sucks to be a woman these days.


----------



## God (Dec 21, 2012)

my second option still stands though


----------



## Impact (Dec 21, 2012)

afgpride said:


> I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for reps, I can tell you I am on recharge. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long NF career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you give me back my coffee right now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will neg you.



Not bad.

But seriously this is some fucked up shit man I could never understand how people could be so cruel


----------



## TSC (Dec 21, 2012)

This sounds like some fuck up shit you find in a japanese guro hentai or something.


----------



## Bonney (Dec 21, 2012)

This is one of the worst things I've read. Absolutely sickening. Those rapists deserve whats coming to them, bloody scum.


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 21, 2012)

> The bus driver apparently saw her and gave the wheel to someone else while he joined in raping her. Two other girls were raped yesterday during the protest, one 14 years old who survived, the other one (10 years old) died. Apparently India has an attitude where victims of these crimes are blamed.



very decent of the driver to give the wheel to another before joining, less an accident happen on the road


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 21, 2012)

Pretty fucked up thing to happen to a girl.


----------



## arc (Dec 21, 2012)

urgh. that made me cry for a moment there


......just the kind of fuckery i've come to expect from india. place is kind of a sexist raping shithole. the police have apparently been recorded claiming that women only report rape if they're trying to get attention, despite the fact that they get treated like utter shit for it, and if they were actually raped they'd say nothing, and that just having a friend who is a boy is an invitation, let alone a boyfriend, or even just going out the house... and the numbers are ridiculously high as well
indian culture hasn't moved on much since the days when they married children to 70 year old men and then burned them alive at the old man's funeral so he'd have a young woman in the afterlife. that shit probably still goes on, secretly. only reason it was outlawed to begin with was the brits.

I'm probably going to regret this rant but this fucking article argh


----------



## Garfield (Dec 21, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I suspect that a history of aborting girls prematurely causing a deficiency in the female population and the caste structure are at fault here.


I'm not denying the history, but that wasn't the reason here. People seem to be getting crazier by the day, that's all there is to it :/ There literally was no deeper reason in this situation (or many of the other ones popping up recently).


----------



## arc (Dec 21, 2012)

^rape really is endemic in india though..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

This just proves humanity is regressing pretty rapidly unfortunately


----------



## PrimalRage (Dec 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:
			
		

> This just proves humanity is regressing pretty rapidly unfortunately



No, humanity has always been shit. You just hear more about this now because of how easily news can spread.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

its always been shit, but you know....its much more potent when society advances to a certain point where they should technically know better but it happens regardless 

Like something as simple as "yeah its not acceptable to kill that woman in broad daylight" or "no, we don't offer sacrifices to the sun god every day at noon by ripping the hearts out of newborn children"


----------



## Zaru (Dec 21, 2012)

Those western armchair feminazis who complain about non-issues all day should take a look at countries like India where women actually have it objectively much worse...


----------



## PrimalRage (Dec 21, 2012)

Well India's still hella sexist atm.
But you're always going to have cases of rape. You can't root out evil. Not that I think this excuses the men or anything, or that I think this horrible event is any less horrible, it's just means that I'm not surprised when I hear about them. I'm not even sure educating every single man and woman will stop things like this from happening. People take pleasure in hurting others too much. Humans suck.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Those western armchair feminazis who complain about non-issues all day should take a look at countries like India where women actually have it objectively much worse...



Also, using someone getting raped and mutilated to the point they are close to death in an imbalanced society as an excuse for women not to push for equal rights in saner societies because "they could so totally be getting raped and killed right now" isn't a answer 

Not to say these types of things don't happen everywhere of course(although its obviously much rarer)


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 21, 2012)

i don't want to comment about those men because they are worthy of nothing but having their own intestines pulled out of their abdomens and their penises ripped off. 

so instead, i will just say that that woman is amazing and when she gets free of the hospital to stand on her own again she will have a huge support system waiting for her. i really really hope she will be able to cope, stand back up, and become a stronger person after this ordeal, not become some depressed negative stagnant trauma victim for the rest of her life (although i won't be blaming her at all if she ends up like that).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

I wonder if she really will be okay. Isn't it true that the victim is blamed? Then..how could she ever return to her life normally? I can't think about that


----------



## Roman (Dec 21, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Was this legitimate rape?



No. It was EXTREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEME rape. The point at which even the GOP will cross the line and actually condemn the rapists. There's absolutely no way by any religious standards (except maybe whatever religion Indians in that region adhere to) that this is excusable.





Inuhanyou said:


> I wonder if she really will be okay. Isn't it true that the victim is blamed? Then..how could she ever return to her life normally? I can't think about that



Obviously, she won't be. Now that she's been defiled to the point of never being able to eat anything normally, there's not many people, if anyone at all, who will see her as marriageable. She will be a burden to the man and is extremely unlikely to be able to bear children in her condition. In the kind of society she lives in, it's as if she's already dead, and that's what makes this all the more sickening than it already is.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 21, 2012)

perhaps not by the indian government at this point in time, but from the many women of india themselves. and hopefully by her family and relatives.

if she could move out of current india then it'd probably make her life better.


----------



## Anjali (Dec 21, 2012)

The details of this make it all the more horrifying. They raped her with a metal rod until her intestines came out, and then they started pulling them out. That's just something right out of a horror movie. I can't begin to imagine how a human being can endure so much physical abuse. And I cannot imagine how can one do such things. It's beyond my understanding. It simply doesn't make sense why would anyone want not just to rape someone, but also to mutilate them to such an extent and to pull their internal organs out.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 21, 2012)

makes me wonder if they were under the influence of something they shouldn't have been taking.


----------



## Roman (Dec 21, 2012)

Anjali said:


> The details of this make it all the more horrifying. They raped her with a metal rod until her intestines came out, and then they started pulling them out. That's just something right out of a horror movie. I can't begin to imagine how a human being can endure so much physical abuse. And I cannot imagine how can one do such things. It's beyond my understanding. It simply doesn't make sense why would anyone want not just to rape someone, but also to mutilate them to such an extent and to pull their internal organs out.



Those monsters did not place any value on human life in the slightest. The played with her body like a toy that could be dismantled. Sadly, women tend to be viewed in this manner given they still marry their women for the sake of joining the fortunes of two families. Women barely have a lot of value beyond that. Thankfully, it's different for most Indians living outside of India, where people generally enjoy much more freedom, especially women.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

It takes a special person to do this kind of thing..

I just don't understand how certain cultures can be so behind the curve on things like this, places like India, Egpyt, Africa, basically any destitute kind of country


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 21, 2012)

The cruelty and ignorance of some in this world is so staggering. What a absolutely disgusting, sick and truly pathetic bunch of men these guy were. I wish some of these countries would somehow be able to turn for the better on these kinds of things, but alas to far stuck on old outdated and frankly mostly wrong beliefs. I truly feel for this young woman, and hope that she will be ok. I fear for the problems that may follow this and hope that this does not get swept under the rug like it can be at times, this has to stop, but with beliefs like this you never know.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> It takes a special person to do this kind of thing..
> 
> I just don't understand how certain cultures can be so behind the curve on things like this, places like India, Egpyt, Africa, basically any destitute kind of country



It takes prosperity, security and education before a society can even think about getting rid of absurd class structures, superstition and millenia-old habits.

So the "destitute" part answered your question already.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Was this legitimate rape?



Hard to get more legitimate than rebar


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Dec 21, 2012)

Fucking savages. They should be locked up in a dark, dank dungeon and have the keys "accidentally" lost. Their actions are disgusting, cruel, and inexcusable.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 21, 2012)

Maybe it wouldn't have been so bad if today was really the last day of this world.This world is just too fucked up 

Those men deserve to have a slow painful death.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 21, 2012)

now I wish the crystal of cytorrak was real

I want to go in there and juggernaut-steamroll the living shit outta these fools


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 21, 2012)

disgusting 0_0


----------



## Roman (Dec 21, 2012)

Villain said:


> Maybe it wouldn't have been so bad if today was really the last day of this world.This world is just too fucked up
> 
> Those men deserve to have a slow painful death.



It's quite grim to think the poor girl's world effectively came to an end because a group of men turned into monsters very suddenly.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 21, 2012)

PrimalRage said:


> Well India's still hella sexist atm.
> But you're always going to have cases of rape. You can't root out evil. Not that I think this excuses the men or anything, or that I think this horrible event is any less horrible, it's just means that I'm not surprised when I hear about them. I'm not even sure educating every single man and woman will stop things like this from happening. People take pleasure in hurting others too much. Humans suck.


It really isn't. Most of you guys' opinions are pretty outdated...Casteism in it's "traditional" meaning no longer exists, nor does the belittling of women due to gender bias, etc.

There honestly, really is no social/cultural reason behind this. You can more likely chalk this up to something similar to the Connecticut shooting in US. These were some seriously mentally unstable people emboldened by the amazing lack of police discipline in this country.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow, this is really sickening. Feel terrible for the victims.


----------



## Blue (Dec 21, 2012)

> Many have called for the men who committed the crime to be executed.


Eye for eye, tooth for tooth, hand for hand, foot for foot, burn for burn, wound for wound, stripe for stripe. And let no man hurry to tend to their prolapsed intestines.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Dec 21, 2012)

The sad part is that unlike mass shooters like at Newtown, these guys aren't insane. Just terrible people.





Inuhanyou said:


> Also, using someone getting raped and mutilated to the point they are close to death in an imbalanced society as an excuse for women not to push for equal rights in saner societies because "they could so totally be getting raped and killed right now" isn't a answer
> 
> Not to say these types of things don't happen everywhere of course(although its obviously much rarer)



I have often been accused of being a diehard feminist. On the other hand, I do agree that looking to the plight of others whose social status is even worse and leads to events like this being commonplace does help keep things in perspective. And it is important, because I think too much vitriol only detracts from our message being heard.


----------



## normp571 (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh my God!!!!!! I hope those men are put into prison and this story is leaked 2 their fellow inmates. Then, let's see how they would like being raped.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2012)

In b4 "what was she doing on a bus at night"

I bet she'll be blamed as it goes in South Asia, Delhi is the rape capital of India yet the authorities are a joke. The fact a fucking bus driver joined is so fucking sickening.



> There honestly, really is no social/cultural reason behind this.



Umm yes there is. Lack of justice and trust in police equals men knowing they can get away with rape. Not to mention the girl will always get the blame in these situations, obviously rape happens everywhere but you can't say South Asia doesn't have problematic cultural and social problems that lead to abuse towards women.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Dec 21, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> The bus driver apparently saw her and gave the wheel to someone else while he joined in raping her. Two other girls were raped yesterday during the protest, one 14 years old who survived, the other  Apparently India has an attitude where victims of these crimes are blamed.
> 
> She will have to live the rest of her life on intravenous fluids if she survives due to only having 5% of her intestines left.
> 
> These pricks should hang.



Massacre the animals.
Hang their bodies from tree's and let the other would be thugs see an example of what happens when you act in such a manner.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 21, 2012)

Nuke them I say.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 21, 2012)

Words cannot describe how utterly fucked up this is or my feelings here.


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 21, 2012)

Kill them. 
I usually try not to hop on the 'mob with pitchforks' train but they don't deserve to live in this world anymore. Even for a place that would frequently let you get away with rape and treating women as less than men (albeit most places have these issues to varying extents), this goes beyond the pale. Like Inu said, it does take a... special person for something this horrendous.



> Vijay Sharma, a 20-year-old gym instructor and one of the accused, reportedly told the court on Wednesday: "I admit to my crime. Hang me."


Well, see, now you just made it so no one will want you to die, at least not immediately. Now I just want him to live with himself in a cell for a good while before capital punishment.



> “Mother, I want to live” on a piece of paper.


I am sincerely, truly amazed. I wish her, her friend, the families, and the protesters all the best. 



> throngs of Indians flooding the streets demanding justice and change.


Good. Don't let up. Make it happen because no one's going to hand you those improvements. It takes a long time and sustained effort.


----------



## Daxter (Dec 21, 2012)

There is no words to articulate my disgust. The nausea... and the spirit that woman has, her passion to live moves me.

I'm not a good enough person to advocate the notion 'two wrongs don't make a right'... especially not with filthy, inhuman monsters like this. 

I would, without an ounce of regret look the other way if similarly humiliating, agonising, inhumane acts were done unto them. I hope they don't die soon - they deserve nothing more than feel the pain this woman has suffered tenfold, and be forced to understand the unrepairable damage they have caused to her mentally and physically.

Also, is this a good time to say 'yeap, a woman's body can negate rape', or...


----------



## Sablés (Dec 21, 2012)

Just when you think you've heard everything.


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 21, 2012)

What a terrible story...the poor girls.... : (


----------



## kluang (Dec 21, 2012)

this like my boss always says, our ancestors have 19 wives nobody complain, nowdays we have one wife and one mistress and bam everyone complain.

this is what most Asian always complain. Especially in developing countries. They want to preserve their male status quo and at the same time wants to be and respected  as gentleman.

knowing on how the Indian view female, the family will ask the woman to commit suicide or her father will kill her in the view of preserving honor. Letting a daughter who was raped lives is a disgrace to the family.


----------



## Ice Cream (Dec 21, 2012)

> The sexual assault spanned several hours and left the woman close to death.





> seen a rope-like object -- likely her intestines -- being pulled out of the girl by the other assailants on the bus. The sources said that the girl had bite marks on her body.





> It appears to be that a rod was inserted into her and it was pulled out with so much force that the act brought out her intestines







http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-20765364


*Spoiler*: __ 





> In this part of the world where I live and work, people blame rapes on pornography, the influence of foreign cultures and women themselves - for wearing Western dresses and going out with male friends. When another incident happens, the indignant headlines, excited TV talk shows, candlelight vigils, promises by authorities and platitudes by politicians return with familiar gusto.





> After she joined salsa classes a few years later, her friends arrived to pick her up for a competition.
> 
> They were waiting for a taxi when a policeman walked up and challenged the boys. "You are hanging out with a loose woman," the policeman grunted. "Give me your parents' numbers, we will tell them."
> 
> When her friends protested, the policeman went up to the landlady and extracted a bribe.





> It doesn't help much if a woman is accompanied by a male friend or spouse.
> 
> Another woman friend traveling with a male friend in an auto-rickshaw was waylaid by a group of young boys in a posh neighborhood a few years ago. They blocked the auto-rickshaw at a crossing, pointed a gun at her friend and shouted abuse at him.
> 
> "They wanted to instigate him, they said he was going out with a prostitute. My friend kept quiet and apologized. They let us go after robbing us," she remembers.






Damn, never knew that rape/violence against women was such a problem in India's capital.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 21, 2012)

I think we should really discuss the merits of executing rapists.  When there is any doubt the punishment shouldn't happen but most of the time you can easily prove, with DNA, who did what.  And in this situation we know who did what.  They don't deserve to live after what they've done.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 21, 2012)

The disgusting attitudes of indian men is why India is as much a shithole as most african countries and will forever remain so.


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Dec 21, 2012)

Damn mankind keeps surprising me. When I think people couldn't get anymore cruel . Some more fucked up shit happens that blows my mind.

Honestly is there even a solution to prevent this things from happening?


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Dec 21, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Those western armchair feminazis who complain about non-issues all day should take a look at countries like India where women actually have it objectively much worse...





So because someplace else has it worse, they shouldnt push for equal rights here? Nice logic.

Guess people here shouldnt try for a better educational system, because in some places kids dont even get an education.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Dec 21, 2012)

Tensa IchiGetsu said:


> Honestly is there even a solution to prevent this things from happening?



Doomsday device?


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 21, 2012)

But..but..all my liberal, whiny PC ultra lib friends inform me that the Indians have an enlightened culture because of their beliefs and hippy ways. How could this possibly happen? /sarcasm


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

^ Your lib friends must be different from mine, my friend 

Indians are just now getting plumbing in their own toilets, obviously the much more rural are going to be representative of a bygone age, and they vastly outnumber the amount of 'new age' Indians.

That's just how it is in every society unfortunately.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2012)

Seems I was misled about a few things here, like Pilaf having friends or Indians having penises large enough to rape.



Inuhanyou said:


> It takes a special person to do this kind of thing..
> 
> I just don't understand how certain cultures can be so behind the curve on things like this, places like India, Egpyt, Africa, basically any destitute kind of country



Africa is not a country.  Neither is "Egpyt" for that matter.


----------



## monafifia (Dec 21, 2012)

That's so fudged up


----------



## Bishop (Dec 21, 2012)

Meh, rape I see. Put them behind bars and move on.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Africa is not a country.  Neither is "Egpyt" for that matter.



Grammar nazi, you knew what i meant


----------



## Cupcake Witch (Dec 21, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> The bus driver apparently saw her and gave the wheel to someone else while he joined in raping her.


Wait...what...? I'm never riding a bus when I go to India


> Two other girls were raped yesterday during the protest, one 14 years old who survived, the other  Apparently India has an attitude where victims of these crimes are blamed.


What is this? Where was everyone else during the protest????


> She will have to live the rest of her life on intravenous fluids if she survives due to only having 5% of her intestines left.


Since she wants to live, I pray for her to live. Because I don't blame her if she wants to die. She's really strong


> These pricks should hang.


No shit


----------



## Cobalt (Dec 21, 2012)

Jesus Christ what is wrong with this world.. I feel bad for that girl.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2012)

The problem begins from the ground up. Sometimes it takes such a heinous act to make the outcry too loud for government and police to ignore.

It sure would be nice to think that India and other countries like it would see this and decide "hey let's stop being such terrible places to live, shall we?" But I highly doubt it.

For example, take one of the other rapes in this story. 14-year old girl clinging to life after four men raped her while the country was already in an uproar about the 23-year old woman. Her four rapists have been identified, but no arrests have been made yet.

What the ever-loving fuck? If they've been identified, that means they're known, so how haven't they been arrested yet? It's like the police is telling the people of their country - "we don't really give a shit..."

When the boys of a country grow up being told and shown that rape is not really that big of a deal, and no one really cares what happens to young women...is it any wonder what state they're in now? Makes you wonder what kind of animals people would be without a law in a book telling them not to do something. For most sane people, we don't need to be _told_ not to inflict suffering. But it's as if the boys/men of some countries are indoctrinated not to value the life and feelings of women. It should make you physically sick.

I'm ashamed of humankind's stupidity on a daily basis.

As for the six men who pulled out the woman's intestines like a rope, every day they breathe oxygen is an embarrassment and an insult to our race. And for those of you who understand what 'race' means, I'm talking about the _human_ race. Not just the Indian culture. I don't believe in torture as an effective method of anything, just end their lives as soon as possible please. Give me a gun with six bullets, I'll do it for them probono and not lose a wink of sleep. Believe that.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2012)

> But..but..all my liberal, whiny PC ultra lib friends inform me that the Indians have an enlightened culture because of their beliefs and hippy ways. How could this possibly happen? /sarcasm



Indians aren't hippies in the slightest. There's a problem as I've said before where abuse towards women is completely ignored and if anything the girls is always blamed. Sure attitudes are changing but until the Government actually forces the Police and the Justice system to punish those who are guilty, the rape culture won't go away.   

This shit is ingrained, esp in a society where Women should be subservient. I told this story to my parents and their view was simple, she shouldn't have been hanging on a bust at night with guys. My parents are such asses


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

I think your parents are a little bit more than that if that is their response when faced with the details of this gruesome story, no offense to you or your family


----------



## On and On (Dec 21, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> The bus driver apparently saw her and gave the wheel to someone else while he joined in raping her.



I was gonna ask 



> Apparently India has an attitude where victims of these crimes are blamed.



Well duh, iirc this is the part of the world that once expected women to torch themselves on fire if their husbands died, amongst all the other demeaning cultural standards women are expected to endure their. Victim-blaming only makes sense. 



> Both were assaulted after boarding a private bus and were eventually dumped on the side of a road.



Um wtf? What does the company have to say about this?



> “It appears to be that a rod was inserted into her and it was pulled out with so much force that the act brought out her intestines... That is probably the only thing that explains such severe damage to her intestines,” said a doctor at Safdarjung Hospital where the woman is being treated.







Not that this was okay by any means, but I wonder what about her made them think it was okay to do?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2012)

Honestly, thought the Native Americans was going to strike. Meh, hoping for some type of doomsday.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

The Native Americans don't like to be called "Indian" since they are not


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The Native Americans don't like to be called "Indian" since they are not



Meh, they accepted it. They actually don't like to be called Native Americans actually. They prefer, "First American Settlers." Or something stupid like that. But because of the fact there are more Hispanics in the US than them, they kinda became irrelevant.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

I thought they liked most to be called by their individual tribal names  but that's kind of hard for those ignorant of their culture to pick out each one.

I'm part Cherokee, but obviously i can't claim to have any connection to my native ancestors any more than i can claim to have connection to my African roots


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 21, 2012)

OMG I can't even... Just OMG that poor woman. I hope those monsters suffer.


----------



## Luna (Dec 21, 2012)

That poor woman! Whatever those… beasts get for their crimes won't be good enough for them.


----------



## Jabba (Dec 21, 2012)

Faith in humanity =


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I thought they liked most to be called by their individual tribal names  but that's kind of hard for those ignorant of their culture to pick out each one.
> 
> I'm part Cherokee, but obviously i can't claim to have any connection to my native ancestors any more than i can claim to have connection to my African roots



Ok Uncle Rukus.


----------



## Yamai (Dec 21, 2012)

Rape is not a matter of one being attractive; anyone can be raped, regardless of looks. Rape is about _control_ and the desire to _dominate_ other people, feel as though they are in charge. These rapists have a psychological urge to overpower people. Perhaps they have not had control over most aspects of their lives, and when they rape others, they feel in charge. I am most certainly _not_ excusing the behavior. These people know right from wrong, and they know that it is _not_ right to hurt somebody like that. They do those acts in pure malice, but also in desperation. Of course, I feel awful for the victim, but I also feel the rapists are victims as well. They are victims of their own desire for control. Every human being craves control, being able to have stability in their lives, make things safe for themselves, make them feel better, but what sets most of the population apart from rapists is self control. It's a lack of self control and a burning desire for control. Well, that is, if sociopathy or psychopathy are not present. In those cases, it is not a matter of control, it is the desire to harm others. We would have to look at the _reasoning_ behind the rape to make an accurate assessment of whether the rapist is severely mentally ill with sociopathy or psychopathy, or if he/she has an inferiority complex. Please, do not misunderstand; there are different levels of psychopathy and sociopathy. Yes, the majority of them harm people, but not all of them do. Please, do not take the terms psychopathy and sociopathy lightly. They are big labels to put on people. Either way, it is no excuse, but it may influence the punishment. 

I am not, in any way, defending the rapists, or excusing what they did, but merely trying to open people's eyes to both sides of the story.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

^ What kind of two sided story are you looking at? This woman got assaulted and now she can no longer live normally for the restof her life




Hand Banana said:


> Ok Uncle Rukus.



Please, you don't have any idea who i am to be throwing around terms like that.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2012)

Only Cherokee in you is in yo drive way.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Dec 21, 2012)

My uterus feels the pain. And so does my intestines.


sucks to get nutrients through intravenous liquids for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2012)

> They are victims of their own desire for control.



No they're no victims.


----------



## drache (Dec 21, 2012)

castrate them all with a couple of bullets and then lock them up


----------



## Soca (Dec 21, 2012)

Yamai said:


> Rape is not a matter of one being attractive; anyone can be raped, regardless of looks. Rape is about _control_ and the desire to _dominate_ other people, feel as though they are in charge. These rapists have a psychological urge to overpower people. Perhaps they have not had control over most aspects of their lives, and when they rape others, they feel in charge. I am most certainly _not_ excusing the behavior. These people know right from wrong, and they know that it is _not_ right to hurt somebody like that. They do those acts in pure malice, but also in desperation. Of course, I feel awful for the victim, but I also feel the rapists are victims as well. They are victims of their own desire for control. Every human being craves control, being able to have stability in their lives, make things safe for themselves, make them feel better, but what sets most of the population apart from rapists is self control. It's a lack of self control and a burning desire for control. Well, that is, if sociopathy or psychopathy are not present. In those cases, it is not a matter of control, it is the desire to harm others. We would have to look at the _reasoning_ behind the rape to make an accurate assessment of whether the rapist is severely mentally ill with sociopathy or psychopathy, or if he/she has an inferiority complex. Please, do not misunderstand; there are different levels of psychopathy and sociopathy. Yes, the majority of them harm people, but not all of them do. Please, do not take the terms psychopathy and sociopathy lightly. They are big labels to put on people. Either way, it is no excuse, but it may influence the punishment.
> 
> I am not, in any way, defending the rapists, or excusing what they did, but merely trying to open people's eyes to both sides of the story.



good try but no there is no feeling sorry for the accused here.

stay red


----------



## Cupcake Witch (Dec 21, 2012)

What's with this victim of control talk? 
Everyone wants to be in control time to time and you don't see everyone raping each other to a point of mutilation. Don't tell me the bus driver wanted control. He was in control of the bus and nothing forced him to do it. They're just sick sadists. If they want control in their life they can start by controlling these said "urges and desires."
So no. 
Unless they *all* had some mental problem, they have absolutely no excuse for their behavior.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Dec 21, 2012)

Yamai said:


> Rape is not a matter of one being attractive; anyone can be raped, regardless of looks. Rape is about _control_ and the desire to _dominate_ other people, feel as though they are in charge. These rapists have a psychological urge to overpower people. Perhaps they have not had control over most aspects of their lives, and when they rape others, they feel in charge. I am most certainly _not_ excusing the behavior. These people know right from wrong, and they know that it is _not_ right to hurt somebody like that. They do those acts in pure malice, but also in desperation. Of course, I feel awful for the victim, but I also feel the rapists are victims as well. They are victims of their own desire for control. Every human being craves control, being able to have stability in their lives, make things safe for themselves, make them feel better, but what sets most of the population apart from rapists is self control. It's a lack of self control and a burning desire for control. Well, that is, if sociopathy or psychopathy are not present. In those cases, it is not a matter of control, it is the desire to harm others. We would have to look at the _reasoning_ behind the rape to make an accurate assessment of whether the rapist is severely mentally ill with sociopathy or psychopathy, or if he/she has an inferiority complex. Please, do not misunderstand; there are different levels of psychopathy and sociopathy. Yes, the majority of them harm people, but not all of them do. Please, do not take the terms psychopathy and sociopathy lightly. They are big labels to put on people. Either way, it is no excuse, but it may influence the punishment.
> 
> I am not, in any way, defending the rapists, or excusing what they did, but merely trying to open people's eyes to both sides of the story.



This post gave me cancer.

Where do people get all this psuedo intellectual bull?


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 21, 2012)

ImperatorMortis said:


> This post gave me cancer.


Allow me to paraphrase:




Old country with an old caste system
Women are brought up to be subservient to their husbands
Women are 2nd hand citizens at best, property at worst
Culture of "its the woman's fault" when it comes to rape, domestic abuse, ect.

Not really suprising such an atrocity happened, or that it continued to happen at a protest for the origional event. Dont see it changing anytime soon, either.

Another country to put on the list to NOT visit if you're a woman


----------



## kluang (Dec 21, 2012)

I call dibs on the rape victim will commit suicide or force by her family to commit suicide


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 21, 2012)

Narucapped said:


> Why the fuck do they call this horrible section a cafe? A cafe is a nice place to relax and drink coffee, this place makes me want to boycott mankind and *live alone in the woods as an eskimo*.
> 
> Beleive it!



Eskimos don't live in the woods.


----------



## warp drive (Dec 22, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Eskimos don't live in the woods.



They do if you "believe it!"


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 22, 2012)

SasukeTheAlmighty said:


> They do if you "believe it!"



You mean "beleive it!"?


----------



## warp drive (Dec 22, 2012)

Nope, I mean "believe it!"


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Dec 22, 2012)

Yamai said:


> Rape is not a matter of one being attractive; anyone can be raped, regardless of looks. Rape is about _control_ and the desire to _dominate_ other people, feel as though they are in charge. These rapists have a psychological urge to overpower people. Perhaps they have not had control over most aspects of their lives, and when they rape others, they feel in charge. I am most certainly _not_ excusing the behavior. These people know right from wrong, and they know that it is _not_ right to hurt somebody like that. They do those acts in pure malice, but also in desperation. Of course, I feel awful for the victim, but I also feel the rapists are victims as well. They are victims of their own desire for control. Every human being craves control, being able to have stability in their lives, make things safe for themselves, make them feel better, but what sets most of the population apart from rapists is self control. It's a lack of self control and a burning desire for control. Well, that is, if sociopathy or psychopathy are not present. In those cases, it is not a matter of control, it is the desire to harm others. We would have to look at the _reasoning_ behind the rape to make an accurate assessment of whether the rapist is severely mentally ill with sociopathy or psychopathy, or if he/she has an inferiority complex. Please, do not misunderstand; there are different levels of psychopathy and sociopathy. Yes, the majority of them harm people, but not all of them do. Please, do not take the terms psychopathy and sociopathy lightly. They are big labels to put on people. Either way, it is no excuse, but it may influence the punishment.
> 
> I am not, in any way, defending the rapists, or excusing what they did, but merely trying to open people's eyes to both sides of the story.



I am sorry people didn't pay attention to what you said and didn't say, so I will take the time to say that contrary to popular consensus until now, I see nothing wrong with what you said. You have some good points.


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Dec 22, 2012)

Holy shit that is the saddest thing eve  
Poor woman and girls. 
So sickening


----------



## drache (Dec 22, 2012)

SubtleObscurantist said:


> I am sorry people didn't pay attention to what you said and didn't say, so I will take the time to say that contrary to popular consensus until now, I see nothing wrong with what you said. You have some good points.


 
he started out with a point, he lost it when he started calling rapists victims.

They're not victims they're predators


----------



## JoJo (Dec 22, 2012)

This is horrible.


----------



## Santeira (Dec 22, 2012)

Yamai said:


> Rape is not a matter of one being attractive; anyone can be raped, regardless of looks. Rape is about _control_ and the desire to _dominate_ other people, feel as though they are in charge. These rapists have a psychological urge to overpower people. Perhaps they have not had control over most aspects of their lives, and when they rape others, they feel in charge. I am most certainly _not_ excusing the behavior. These people know right from wrong, and they know that it is _not_ right to hurt somebody like that. They do those acts in pure malice, but also in desperation. Of course, I feel awful for the victim, but I also feel the rapists are victims as well. They are victims of their own desire for control. Every human being craves control, being able to have stability in their lives, make things safe for themselves, make them feel better, but what sets most of the population apart from rapists is self control. It's a lack of self control and a burning desire for control. Well, that is, if sociopathy or psychopathy are not present. In those cases, it is not a matter of control, it is the desire to harm others. We would have to look at the _reasoning_ behind the rape to make an accurate assessment of whether the rapist is severely mentally ill with sociopathy or psychopathy, or if he/she has an inferiority complex. Please, do not misunderstand; there are different levels of psychopathy and sociopathy. Yes, the majority of them harm people, but not all of them do. Please, do not take the terms psychopathy and sociopathy lightly. They are big labels to put on people. Either way, it is no excuse, but it may influence the punishment.
> 
> I am not, in any way, defending the rapists, or excusing what they did, but merely trying to open people's eyes to both sides of the story.


For the most part, I agree with you on the cause. Rape is about power, not anything else.

But I disagree to the part where you said the rapists were victims of their desire for control.

They have control for their desire. Victims don't have control over the bad things that happen to them. This girl couldn't overpower the bastards.

The rapists always had choices. They didn't choose to stay human.

This case reminds me of the case of Anita Cobby. Her murderer/ rapists are locked away in prison, never to see the regular light of day. This might seem unfair as Anita died horribly, and they still live, but from what I've read, the convicts are living in hell on earth. They are beaten regularly, raped by the their prison mates and I also heard the resident rapist had barbed wire inserted into his anus once.

But that's in Australia. I have a strong, disappointing feeling that the rapists on-topic will be scot-free.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 22, 2012)

^

I would say that in most cases you are correct. We almost always have enough control over ourselves when it comes down to choices like "hey, should i try to rape that woman or not?"

But there's always exceptions to every rule. But i really doubt, given everything we know about the fucked up male-female relations of india, this was the case.


----------



## drache (Dec 22, 2012)

^

if your urges are so strong you can't control them then there's a simple response to that. Commit yourself or turn yourself in that said there's no research to suggest that any urge is so overwhelming powerful that you 'have to'.

There's always a choice


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 22, 2012)

drache said:


> ^
> 
> if your urges are so strong you can't control them then there's a simple response to that. Commit yourself or turn yourself in that said there's no research to suggest that any urge is so overwhelming powerful that you 'have to'.
> 
> There's always a choice



Very true, but there's always the rare/occasional person who goes undetected, or even the less common person who just "snaps" and for -x- amount of time they have no control over their actions, even though a few mins/hours prior, they were a normal human being.

Not saying that any of the animals talked about in the OP can be described as this, though.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 22, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> She will have to live the rest of her life on intravenous fluids if she survives due to only having 5% of her intestines left.
> 
> These pricks should hang.



In addition, she'll most likely suffer from heavy immunodeficiency. The ones who did this are animals.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Dec 22, 2012)

T-that's _fucking disgusting_. 
I'm in tears.
They need their dicks cut off...*slowly and with a blunt knife*.
_Then_ hung! 
That guy saying "hang me?" Sounds like he doesn't even give a shit he ruined
some poor innocent woman's life! And that bus driver needs a metal rod shoved up his ass!​


----------



## warp drive (Dec 22, 2012)

Lady Hinata said:


> T-that's _fucking disgusting_.
> I'm in tears.
> They need their dicks cut off...*slowly and with a blunt knife*.
> _Then_ hung!
> ...



Agree, shit like this deserve capital punishment.


----------



## hehey (Dec 22, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> The bus driver apparently saw her and gave the wheel to someone else while he joined in raping her.


This is ridiculous, and what about everyone else on the Bus?, just hanging out?


----------



## Mizura (Dec 22, 2012)

Yamai said:


> Rape is about _control_ and the desire to _dominate_ other people, feel as though they are in charge. These rapists have a psychological urge to overpower people. Perhaps they have not had control over most aspects of their lives, and when they rape others, they feel in charge. I am most certainly _not_ excusing the behavior. These people know right from wrong, and they know that it is _not_ right to hurt somebody like that. They do those acts in pure malice, but also in desperation.


That's a simplistic view that may apply to some people, but not all. Historically, for example, military conquerors have been raping left and right. Treatment of women has been crap throughout most civilizations in most of history. Recently there's been the Jimmy Savile scandal, and he seemed to have enjoyed the whole thing.

You may see such acts as cries for help, and in some cases they are. But there are also many cases where the people involved simply didn't think what they were doing was wrong, or perhaps they thought the woman deserved it, or perhaps they've been taught that society won't hold them accountable anyway. Take honor killings. Somehow, the ones committing these honors killings Honestly think that killing the "adulterer" is the Right thing to do. It's hard for those of us in Western civilization to fathom this nowadays, but throughout much of history, women simply often weren't treated as full-fledged human beings (though, most men didn't get treated that well either).

India has a problem, and it's not just because people are poor. Rapes are happening all the time, the patriarchal culture is putting the blame on women rather than the men, and men are taught that they can get away with it. It took such horrific cases for the public to gather sufficient outrage. One of the perpetrator has outright confessed to the guilt and asked to be hanged, but I think this just further points to the social phenomenon: he likely did it because everybody else was also doing it, and everybody else was doing it because society wasn't strict enough on it. Most of us, I believe, will recoil even at the Thought of rape or murder, drunk or not, because since young, our parents told us that only SHITTY HUMAN BEINGS (which we aren't) would do that, and besides if we did we'd go straight to jail.


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 22, 2012)

We are just getting worse..

I honestly feel horrible after reading that. I really hope she makes the best recovery possible.


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 22, 2012)

Who the fuck has the urge to rape someone with a metal rod to the point 95% of their intensines are removed? That makes _no_ sense to me.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 22, 2012)

While Yumai has a few points, I believe he/she is wrong about rape being only about control. It doesn't have to be. It CAN be, sure, but it can also be about, you know, forcing yourself upon someone because you want to fuck.

The idea that rape is always about control is problematic.


----------



## Jabba (Dec 22, 2012)

Bishop said:


> Meh, rape I see. Put them behind bars and move on.



For the victim of rape, the term "move on" is a hard thing to do, physically or mentally. 

We need to do more than just put them behind bars.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 22, 2012)

The Creed said:


> For the victim of rape, the term "move on" is a hard thing to do, physically or mentally.
> 
> We need to do more than just put them behind bars.



While I'm of the firm belief that some people deserve a beating in addition to a regular prison sentence I'm not sure it's a good idea to implement it in practice. There's a similar problem with your idea. Moving on is hard, sure. But a lot of crimes are very hard to move on from. Permanent physical injury is just one of them.

There's really no sensible point to doing more than putting them in jail.


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 22, 2012)

If I was about to get raped, I would start peeing and shitting myself while laughing, pretty sure that would scare most rapists away or at the least ruin the experience.

I figure in only very rare cases will this turn out very wrong and give the rapist an even bigger hard on.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2012)

Pulling out someone's intestines? You can't call that rape.


----------



## arc (Dec 23, 2012)

*Rape Protests Banned In India*

Continuation: (should I make a new thread
?)





> Indian police have banned protests after a wave of demonstations triggered by the savage gang-rape of a young woman on a bus.
> 
> Areas close to the presidential palace and parliament in New Delhi have been declared off-limits to demonstrators following a sixth day of action on Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeK3iDE (Dec 23, 2012)

just goes to show that monsters are real. They just don't look like the kind found in fairy tales. Just plain evil really. I truly feel awful for that woman


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2012)

Supposedly a journalist was shot in the protests. Jesus fuck it's only getting worse.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 23, 2012)

I acctually felt physically ill reading that and couldnt acctually finish reading.. digusting human beings.


----------



## Daxter (Dec 23, 2012)

India needs help.  I used to think they were of the more stable countries in middle-Asia. What to do...


----------



## Yachiru (Dec 23, 2012)

I actually threw up after reading this.. oh god..


----------



## EJ (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh my god

This is horrifying..SERIOUSLY.....horrifying.


----------



## Syed (Dec 23, 2012)

Cryppled Dogma said:


> India needs help.  I used to think they were of the more stable countries in middle-Asia. What to do...



U mean South Asia? Also they are the most stable in the region but only slightly atm.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Indians aren't hippies in the slightest. There's a problem as I've said before where abuse towards women is completely ignored and if anything the girls is always blamed. Sure attitudes are changing but until the Government actually forces the Police and the Justice system to punish those who are guilty, the rape culture won't go away.
> 
> This shit is ingrained, esp in a society where Women should be subservient. I told this story to my parents and their view was simple, she shouldn't have been hanging on a bust at night with guys. *My parents are such asses*



Yes they are  But my parents said actually the same thing when I told them the story

It's so disgusting that girls are blamed in India if they are raped .It makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Roman (Dec 23, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Very true, but there's always the rare/occasional person who goes undetected, or even the less common person who just "snaps" and for -x- amount of time they have no control over their actions, even though a few mins/hours prior, they were a normal human being.
> 
> Not saying that any of the animals talked about in the OP can be described as this, though.



I, for one, don't see a reason why one cannot control themselves when they go in heat. If they have a reason to snap, then they have two options: to mend the condition in their life which causes them to reach such low, or turn themselves in after they lost it to show regret and seek reform.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 23, 2012)

That is so fuck up. Hope the men who rape them get killed or at least put in prison for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Derozio (Dec 24, 2012)

This is just fucked up beyond any measure. Ain't a deed of a being which can be called 'human' anymore, I say. But I'm really happy to see the girl's courage. She's just amazing. 

And just to let you guys know - The prison where these accused were kept had some action going, last I heard. These guys were beat up by all the other criminals.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 24, 2012)

This is sooo fucked up! Something needs to be done in countries like this.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 24, 2012)

This is horrible.

"If there is evil in this world, it lurks in the hearts of men."

Edward D. Morrison


----------



## santanico (Dec 24, 2012)

monsters            .


----------



## horsdhaleine (Dec 25, 2012)

adee said:


> It really isn't. Most of you guys' opinions are pretty outdated...Casteism in it's "traditional" meaning no longer exists, nor does the belittling of women due to gender bias, etc.
> 
> There honestly, really is no social/cultural reason behind this. You can more likely chalk this up to something similar to the Connecticut shooting in US. These were some seriously mentally unstable people emboldened by the amazing lack of police discipline in this country.



Yes, there is a social and cultural reason behind it. Even if the caste system is outdated, value systems do not easily change. This is not to undermine the progress of Indian society but progress does not move at an even rate and while some people might be respectful of women and children, there are still many who cling to old beliefs. Yes, what they did was a crime and was very extreme even for Indians themselves but still it is rooted in an outdated belief that it is permissible to assault a woman sexually, that it is alright for a man to express his lust and dominate a woman.



Yamai said:


> Rape is not a matter of one being attractive; anyone can be raped, regardless of looks. Rape is about _control_ and the desire to _dominate_ other people, feel as though they are in charge. These rapists have a psychological urge to overpower people. Perhaps they have not had control over most aspects of their lives, and when they rape others, they feel in charge. I am most certainly _not_ excusing the behavior. These people know right from wrong, and they know that it is _not_ right to hurt somebody like that. They do those acts in pure malice, but also in desperation. Of course, I feel awful for the victim, but I also feel the rapists are victims as well.



Yes, rape is not a matter of one being attractive and yes rape is about control. That's why I do not feel any pity for the rapists. 



Mizura said:


> That's a simplistic view that may apply to some people, but not all. Historically, for example, military conquerors have been raping left and right. Treatment of women has been crap throughout most civilizations in most of history. Recently there's been the Jimmy Savile scandal, and he seemed to have enjoyed the whole thing.
> 
> You may see such acts as cries for help, and in some cases they are. But there are also many cases where the people involved simply didn't think what they were doing was wrong, or perhaps they thought the woman deserved it, or perhaps they've been taught that society won't hold them accountable anyway. Take honor killings. Somehow, the ones committing these honors killings Honestly think that killing the "adulterer" is the Right thing to do. It's hard for those of us in Western civilization to fathom this nowadays, but throughout much of history, women simply often weren't treated as full-fledged human beings (though, most men didn't get treated that well either).
> 
> India has a problem, and it's not just because people are poor. Rapes are happening all the time, the patriarchal culture is putting the blame on women rather than the men, and men are taught that they can get away with it. It took such horrific cases for the public to gather sufficient outrage. One of the perpetrator has outright confessed to the guilt and asked to be hanged, but I think this just further points to the social phenomenon: he likely did it because everybody else was also doing it, and everybody else was doing it because society wasn't strict enough on it. Most of us, I believe, will recoil even at the Thought of rape or murder, drunk or not, because since young, our parents told us that only SHITTY HUMAN BEINGS (which we aren't) would do that, and besides if we did we'd go straight to jail.



It is sad to see the plight of most women throughout history in many societies. And it has not yet ended. Even during last century, we had many acounts of comfort women for the military. This is not only in the case of Japanese. Even European military has organized brothels. The _Dutch National War and Resistance Museum_ opened an exhibition called Mars and Eros. It tells the tale of German soldiers being able to visit prostitutes for free and others. In 2006, a female (!!!) Dutch government minister stirred a controversy by stating that prostitutes should be sent to Afghanistan to relieve Dutch soldiers of sexual tension.

In conflict and refugee situation, sexual violence is still very much widespread. In an interview published by UN High Commissioner for Refugees, a camp leader stated, "If you can find one woman here who has not been raped (while they were in the camp), I will give you a prize." According to UNHCR, there are more 11 million refugees and more than 20 internally displaced people. How many women are there among them? In Northern India, there are hundreds of thousands of internally displaced people and refugees. One Burmese refugee in India stated, "when they have raped the girls, they make them be[come] prostitutes." 

There was a publication by Asian-Pacific Resource & Research Centre for Woman in 2007 that focused on women during conflict and post-conflict situations. Here are some of the excerpts:

_Women and children are raped to humiliate their husbands and fathers, to degrade communities, and to exhort information or to create fear. The atrocities range from gang rape by groups of soldiers, horrors such as rape by trained dogs and the brutal mutilation of female genitalia...

During flight, women and girls are raped by border officials and security forces who are assured of acting with impunity.

A Vietnamese saying, "I will not put my chopsticks in the rice bowl where another man has eaten," typifies the attitude of many men to their wives who have been sexually abused. Instances of women being abandoned and their husband taking a mistress or another wife have forced many women to stay silent about their experience, even to their closest family member._​


The Creed said:


> For the victim of rape, the term "move on" is a hard thing to do, physically or mentally.
> 
> We need to do more than just put them behind bars.



I agree. That's why I still find feminism very relevant to this day. Even if I feel that most women in my society and I are quite privileged, it is important the same level of equity in other societies as well, especially at the grassroots level. How do you help these underprivileged, marginalized women gain control of their lives? How do you help them acquire socioeconomic power? It is not just about giving them security and other necessities to live. It is important to give these people voices in order to be heard, so that they have a say in their societies, so people would know about their histories as well... that their stories are not just another horrible item in the news, but a harsh reality that has been going on for the longest time and should be addressed by different sectors and all social classes in the society.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Dec 25, 2012)

On a personal note: 

I don't want to go backpacking in India alone.


----------



## oprisco (Dec 25, 2012)

horsdhaleine said:


> On a personal note:
> 
> I don't want to go backpacking in India alone.



Don't even waste your time going there.. India is a disgusting place. I've seen some fucked up pictures of the ganges river where they put death corpses, bath and drink the same water. (I won't link to these because they're disgusting) More than half of the population doesn't even have flushable toilets. They shit on the sidewalk. It's a shithole beyond our imagination. People like the rapists in this story don't have any moral values, they're used to living in hell.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Dec 25, 2012)

oprisco said:


> Don't even waste your time going there.. India is a disgusting place. *I've seen some fucked up pictures*.



Uh huh. Way to impart knowledge.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 25, 2012)

Why do people ever consider doing these things?

Other than being pure idiotic, evil, assholes... what the fuck.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 25, 2012)

Kill them slowly. And kill anyone who thinks these guys don't deserve it the same way. This world needs a fucking plague.

I'm not even fucking around, I want a public execution.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Dec 25, 2012)

horsdhaleine said:


> On a personal note:
> 
> I don't want to go backpacking in India alone.



India is a shit country anyway. You're not missing anything.

Also that place is in some dire need of vigilante justice.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Dec 25, 2012)

I have never understood why women have been mistreated so much in the past and still are today. How can you mistreat something that gives birth to life and is the reason you're alive today ?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 25, 2012)

Normality said:


> I have never understood why women have been mistreated so much in the past and still are today. How can you mistreat something that gives birth to life and is the reason you're alive today ?



Don't say you don't understand. That's just naive of how the world works.


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 26, 2012)

Normality said:


> I have never understood why women have been mistreated so much in the past and still are today. How can you mistreat something that gives birth to life and is the reason you're alive today ?


Strong abuse the weak. 

Big fish eat small fish etc.

Always been the way of the world. Still is, just done more discreetly/subtle now.



Ennoea said:


> I told this story to my parents and their view was simple, she shouldn't have been hanging on a bust at night with guys. My parents are such asses


I partially agree with your parents.

I am not saying it is the girls fault, I am just saying that if I was a woman living in India (where apparently rape happens frequently if people here are to be believed), I probably would be very cautious and avoid trying to end in potentially dangerous situation.

Yeah, shit sucks and quality of life drops, but I would not sacrifice the well-being of my body to make some kind of statement. Some other brave woman can do that.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Dec 26, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> Yeah, shit sucks and quality of life drops, but I would not sacrifice the well-being of my body to make some kind of statement. Some other brave woman can do that.



She was with a male friend and there is no indication she was trying to make a statement.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Dec 26, 2012)

A part of me wishes I had never read this. Just thinking about this is making me sick. I keep thinking "is this even real?". I don't know what to call it, but that was not just a rape. Seriously, it sounds like something from a horror movie.

Another sad and terrible thing is that similar things happen to women everywhere in third world countries. It's sickening. 

My thoughts go to this poor woman. I really wonder what her future will be like. She seems strong though and I wish her all the best.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 26, 2012)

I wonder how the world would react if all the women were to disappear.


----------



## Mizura (Dec 26, 2012)

Zezima said:


> I wonder how the world would react if all the women were to disappear.


Well, since many rapists are douchebags seeking control and self-satisfaction, what will happen is basically the same as happens in prisons: lots of ass-raping.

Women are usually targeted because they're weaker, have vaginas, and in the case of places such as India, patriarchal cultures make them more "rapeable", but if women disappear they'll just find the next, male victims down the hierarchy.

Rape isn't inevitable though: a combination of moral training, self-control training and legal enforcement can drastically push it down. As I said, in places like India, if a woman gets raped, she's a slut, whereas the man usually has no accountability. It's rather the opposite of the mentality in Western countries nowadays. India needs to properly blame the perpetrator instead of the victim.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 26, 2012)

horsdhaleine said:


> On a personal note:
> 
> I don't want to go backpacking in India alone.


I'd probably say India is much safer for backpacking than even USA because you're less likely to run into infinite stretches of wilderness with no help and no signal to call (Personal Experience)... And no we don't rape every woman in sight >_>


----------



## Roman (Dec 26, 2012)

Mizura said:


> Rape isn't inevitable though: a combination of moral training, self-control training and legal enforcement can drastically push it down. As I said, in places like India, if a woman gets raped, she's a slut, whereas the man usually has no accountability. *It's rather the opposite of the mentality in Western countries nowadays.*



Tho I sometimes wonder about that as well.


----------



## Mael (Dec 26, 2012)

Mizura said:


> Well, since many rapists are douchebags seeking control and self-satisfaction, what will happen is basically the same as happens in prisons: lots of ass-raping.
> 
> Women are usually targeted because they're weaker, have vaginas, and in the case of places such as India, patriarchal cultures make them more "rapeable", but if women disappear they'll just find the next, male victims down the hierarchy.
> 
> Rape isn't inevitable though: a combination of moral training, self-control training and legal enforcement can drastically push it down. As I said, in places like India, if a woman gets raped, she's a slut, whereas the man usually has no accountability. It's rather the opposite of the mentality in Western countries nowadays. India needs to properly blame the perpetrator instead of the victim.



I'd say it depends on the Western country and even where within that country.  Rape is rape no matter how you slice it.  Litigation is already a mess where common law and Model Penal Code used to (and in a few areas continue) write the statutes in the victimization of only female, but things are coming along here (slowly but surely) where it is being accepted that men can get raped and the woman is far from a slut or "asking for it" and the perp gets impunity.  It isn't like Pakistan where rape means adultery and adultery means the woman gets stoned. 

Moral training is subjective, really.  I wouldn't bet my bottom dollar on it seeing how a lot of those places are cultural relics.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 26, 2012)

The horrible part is why they need to beat the victim as well. having raped her is bad enough, but now she's lying in critical condition, struggling for her life.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Dec 26, 2012)

Mael said:


> I'd say it depends on the Western country and even where within that country.  Rape is rape no matter how you slice it.  Litigation is already a mess where common law and Model Penal Code used to (and in a few areas continue) write the statutes in the victimization of only female, but things are coming along here (slowly but surely) where it is being accepted that men can get raped and the woman is far from a slut or "asking for it" and the perp gets impunity.  It isn't like Pakistan where rape means adultery and adultery means the woman gets stoned.
> 
> Moral training is subjective, really.  I wouldn't bet my bottom dollar on it seeing how a lot of those places are cultural relics.



How does that even make sense ? How can you be cheating if you were FORCED to have sex ? I know countries like Pakistan aren't the best but it doesn't require too much brain power to understand that there is no correlation between rape and adultery. I just don't understand the type of mentality these countries hold.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 26, 2012)

Not surprising in a part of the world where women are as valuable a livestock.


----------



## Mizura (Dec 27, 2012)

Mael said:


> Moral training is subjective, really.  I wouldn't bet my bottom dollar on it seeing how a lot of those places are cultural relics.


True, moral training is subjective. You could say there are historic reasons:

Historically, guys are preferred because they're the laborers who made money.
Women's chastity was also prized because in ancient times, there was no way to make sure that the child you're rearing is yours.
On the other hand, males are kind of biologically programmed to spread their seed. This doesn't mean rape is inevitable though, we're capable of doing a lot of things against our instincts.

Nowadays, none of these reasons are valid anymore: women can work as well, and there are paternity tests available. Unfortunately these moral codes got encoded into our culture, and in some cases, religion. Man got many wives? What a hunk! Woman got many boyfriends? What a slut! Even though mathematically, such thinking is absurd.

India really fucked up though. You'd think that with the gender skew, they'd learn to value girls more, but somehow they don't. They manage to get such a large gender skew despite not having China's One Child Policy. It's kind of funny, I live in China, and nowadays lots of people around me are saying that they wish they'd had a daughter (and not some ungrateful son who left home and never called back as soon as he can, lol). The fact that the boy side is expected to provide a home and a car now that gender ratios are skewed is not very helpful, lol.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 27, 2012)

> India really fucked up though. You'd think that with the gender skew, they'd learn to value girls more, but somehow they don't. They manage to get such a large gender skew despite not having China's One Child Policy. It's kind of funny, I live in China, and nowadays lots of people around me are saying that they wish they'd had a daughter (and not some ungrateful son who left home and never called back as soon as he can, lol). The fact that the boy side is expected to provide a home and a car now that gender ratios are skewed is not very helpful, lol.


Ironically, I will assure you that you will have a similar opinion the OTHER way round should you come live in India


----------



## Mizura (Dec 27, 2012)

adee said:


> Ironically, I will assure you that you will have a similar opinion the OTHER way round should you come live in India


Oh yeah?


China female literacy rate: 90%
India female literady rate: 55% (wtf? No offense, but it's completely retarded for any country to still have half their females illiterate D: ) 
China female employment rate: 70%
India female employment rate: 25% (wtf?)



> The lower rates in India have been due to gender inequalities and a preference among many Indian families of educating males instead of females. *According to the World Economic Forum's Gender Gap Report 2011, India ranked 113th out of 135 countries, compared to China (61st)*. The index measures countries' gender disparity in terms of education, health, economic clout and political empowerment;


In China, parents make sure their one daughter gets her math tutor, English tutor, piano tutor, etc.

The world's richest self-made women:


#1: China
#3: Hong Kong
#4: China
#6: China
#11: China
#13: China

Kiran Mazumdar-Shaw, India's richest woman, isn't on that list. Is it because China simply has more billionaires than India? Heck no, India has more billionaires than China, but they're all guys (wait, actually, I'm not sure if that's true anymore, it Used to be true. But anyway, India has its share of filthy rich). Over here I'm surrounded by "Power Women." Ask any of them if they're having problems with gender and they'll look at you funny.

It also depends a lot on regions. In rural areas, there are still traditional preferences for males. But in Shanghai, for example, the women are Notorious for being the ones wearing the pants in the relationship. As a result, Shanghai men have a reputation for being the most marriageable men, because they have to be able to manage their bossy wives and manage the housework.


----------



## drache (Dec 27, 2012)

^

true but Chinese women on average are paid 69% less then men


----------



## Mizura (Dec 27, 2012)

drache said:


> ^
> 
> true but Chinese women on average are paid 69% less then men


Sure, but at least they Are allowed to work. What are the 75% of Indian women who aren't working, and the 45% of Hindu women who can't even read doing?


----------



## drache (Dec 27, 2012)

don't get me wrong India's no peach when it comes to women but I don't think China is either.


Frankly in my opinion they both are pretty terrible in how the view women and how little protection women recieve


----------



## Garfield (Dec 27, 2012)

Mizura said:


> Oh yeah?
> 
> 
> China female literacy rate: 90%
> ...


Well, first off: I wasn't laughing at you, nor was I saying that Indian women are better off than Chinese women; what I found funny was the "perception" of Indians about Indian women's condition vs Chinese. So yeah, sorry if you thought that.
So in more detail, I'd like to point out that women being less educated in India and less present in employment market has two aspects to it that are usually not as obvious: 1. That this is largely due to historical reasons and the situation is changing at just a blinding pace that I think it really won't be much of a problem in a short period of time. 2. A very large number of women (for many reasons) choose themselves not to go into the job sector and instead stay at home and take care of the house and kids and the family. Although, even that is changing rapidly.


----------



## Mizura (Dec 27, 2012)

I didn't think you were laughing at me, I just thought the figures were telling another story. 

As for your two reasons, they are mostly historic and/or cultural basically. But that's just it, China Also had historic and cultural reasons for preferring males etc. China changed very fast in the past 30 years or so, and it does kind of make me wonder what India has been doing this whole time. 

Now that I think about it though, I just realized I'm extremely biased in regards to historic timelines. Because China has been changing rapidly since the 80's (when the "opening up and reform" policies got implemented), somehow I expected India to start changing from that point onwards too, when in fact there was no reason for it to start at the same time. Hmm...


----------



## Garfield (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah but that's no reason for India to not be socially more inclusive especially considering we have tried aping western culture since like the 50s...but yeah our market liberalization came a decade after yours (90s). Even so, we had the first female Prime Minister I think (Indira Gandhi).

Well actually the crux of my point was mainly in that a big bunch of women here actually chose to not go into professional medium themselves, so the numbers don't tell the whole story about perceptions of people.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Dec 27, 2012)

drache said:


> ^
> 
> true but Chinese women on average are paid 69% less then men



Damn.. 

I'm not gonna lie. If I was a woman in China, I would be kind of tempted to become a criminal.


----------



## drache (Dec 27, 2012)

well you know what they say, crime does pay only if you're not caught though


----------



## horsdhaleine (Dec 27, 2012)

adee said:


> I'd probably say India is much safer for backpacking than even USA because you're less likely to run into infinite stretches of wilderness with no help and no signal to call (Personal Experience)... And no we don't rape every woman in sight >_>



Hi adee. I'm sorry if I made it sound as if India is a horrible country. My friend is currently on a three-week vacation with her boyfriend in India. My anthropologist aunt is totally fascinated with India. We have an Indian community here. My Chinese friend and I would go there to try out Indian food. One of the well-known feminists in the international arena is an Indian, Dr. Gita Sen. She is one of the founders of a well-known NGO for women's development established during mid-1980s.

I'm sure the news is shocking even to Indians themselves and you have my sympathies. The reason why I provided different examples is to show that sexual violence (and/or preference and discrimination) can exist in many different forms, in different societies, regardless of ethnicity and economic status. 

Here is the copy of the  in case you are interested. I'm proud to say we have been consistently in the top 10 over the years. But rankings are rankings and therefore very general. Even if we are in the top 10, we still face a lot of challenges. 

Rape is not just the issue of education and economic progress. Like what has been posted before, it's about domination and power. It's an act of sexual aggression to take control. Being poor and illiterate is not a prerequisite to be a rapist nor high education and economic stability will remove this tendency. That's why it's NOT very surprising to know that some of the most horrible actions (or sometimes, just plain strange or weird) of sexual aggression by foreigners are done by foreigners from the most advanced countries. 

I saw in the news one time about this Norwegian man who posted sex videos of him and his Filipina wife online because of jealousy or something. The woman was appalled, of course and sued him. This may not be raped but still very appalling, disrespectful and against the law. He was deported back to Norway. There are also news about rape and gang rape by Americans soldiers here. I'm sure there are similar stories elsewhere but these people are protected by the government. Even if they dismiss a particular officer, they will not risk a certain damage to their reputation. Sometimes their own court will override the decision in the country's court. There many deals and negotiations that is out of reach for many people. The question of rape remains very complicated issue to confront and pinpoint. It goes beyond, _ah because it's third world and so-so_.

The issue of gender power relations is multifaceted. But it should not stop people from seeking equity. It's sad to know that there are people who think it's the woman's fault for being raped. What happened to the woman was beyond horrible. She deserves justice, yes but it is not enough. Like what The Creed said, _we need to do more than just put them behind bars_. This is going to sound very trite, but there is a need for more awareness, especially at the grassroots level. We can discuss all night and spout all theories we want but if our prized ideas do not reach these people then it is a discussion in vain.


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 27, 2012)

i thought it was another ordinary gang rape until today i read the article.

wtf? so apparently the bus driver joined in and during the protest under-age girls were rape?

i could never understand their mentality. if you want to fulfil your sexual desires, why the fuck would you put in a rod and pull out 95% of the intestines? and you can still have the mood to continue raping when blood is pouring and the girl half-dead?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Dec 28, 2012)

*Indian teen pressured to marry rapist after gang rape, commits suicide*



> *India Teen Commits Suicide After Police Pressure Her To Drop Gang Rape Case, Marry Attacker
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Second source:


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 28, 2012)

Feel even more depressed. That kind of thinking get more disgusting the more I hear it.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 28, 2012)

Stay classy, India. Love to see how someone defends this.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 28, 2012)

Jesus Christ India this really IS an epidemic...just seeing those figures of violence against women in relation to the overall violence statistics is just mind-blowing.


----------



## drache (Dec 28, 2012)

but according to neodragon these are all just outliers and pay no attention to the sheer volume of them nor the fact that there are probably dozens more that go unreported or unremarked


----------



## Luna (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow... Just, wow.


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 28, 2012)

i think its because of the recent serious rape case that leads to increasing attention and reports of similar cases.


----------



## trollface (Dec 28, 2012)

India what the actual fuck


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 28, 2012)

fuck you india


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 28, 2012)

Great country ya got there.


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, pretty fucked up.



drache said:


> but according to neodragon these are all just outliers


Will someone explain to drache that talking about one case doesn't equate to talking about multiple different cases. He's really confused.


> and pay no attention to the sheer volume of them nor the fact that there are probably dozens more that go unreported or unremarked



I believe I've payed more attention to the issue of sexual assault in India by bothering to link info about the systematic issue rather than an ignorant statement about one case being enough to judge an entire nation and to even compare said nation to another and talk of castration. But, since we're talking about someone who can't differentiate between talking about one case and multiple cases, this may be lost on said person.

Because when someone post this:


neodragzero said:


> So, no, it's a lot more than just closing out a case but a societal issue where the safety of women is pretty much ignored by the government.
> 
> For more details and depth on the bigger issue:



Only to have to someone claim later:



drache said:


> But then again please keep trying to pretend that India doesn't have a systemic problem with sexual assualt. It's rather amusing.



It's obvious who has a little reading comprehension problem.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Dec 28, 2012)

Jesus Christ, I didn't think it could get any worse. I was wrong. 

What surprises me even more is that they knew that the whole world's media was on them after the other incident. There were protests and riots on the streets of Delhi as a result of that - even if they harboured no long term ambitions to make any real societal changes I would have thought they'd have the intelligence to deal with this case with the utmost respect, delicacy and importance it deserved for the time being at least. 


India really has to come to grips with it's rampant misogyny and sexual discrimination.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm literally speechless...


----------



## drache (Dec 28, 2012)

neodragzero said:


> Yeah, pretty fucked up.
> 
> 
> Will someone explain to drache that talking about one case doesn't equate to talking about multiple different cases. He's really confused.
> ...


 


yeah whoever posts the most links wins that's fairly funny but entirely irrational and illogical.

You have repeatedly claimed all these incidents are 'isolated' and not symptomatic of a bigger issue in India. We're now on at least 3 such occurences. When are you going to wipe the egg from your face exactly and admit you were at least some what wrong?


----------



## Tiger (Dec 28, 2012)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Jesus Christ, I didn't think it could get any worse. I was wrong.
> 
> What surprises me even more is that they knew that the whole world's media was on them after the other incident. There were protests and riots on the streets of Delhi as a result of that - even if they harboured no long term ambitions to make any real societal changes I would have thought they'd have the intelligence to deal with this case with the utmost respect, delicacy and importance it deserved for the time being at least.
> 
> ...



It's _because_ of the world's media scrutiny that those officers were trying to convince the girl to drop the charges, not in spite of it.

They're under a lot of pressure to show the world India doesn't actually have a problem, when they clearly, clearly do. So when other rape victims start popping up, they're going to do all they can to quash them while the spotlight is on.


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 28, 2012)

drache said:


> yeah whoever posts the most links wins that's fairly funny but entirely irrational and illogical.



I didn't say anything about the number of links. Claiming that someone is ignoring something when they clearly aren't makes no sense to begin with.


> You have repeatedly claimed all these incidents are 'isolated'


No, I claimed that a specific incident involving an investigator was. There's a difference. It's easy to see but you are the person who claims that someone is ignoring systemic sexual assault in a country even though I brought up and shared a source that details the matter of systemic sexual assault in a country. Your reading comprehension is quite questionable.

Also, you don't seem to understand what an outlier means. Let me explain. 3 occurrences don't properly illustrate an entire system much less that of an entire nation. Information about the rate of occurrence of incidents, responses of the public, and so on do. Just like how I'm likely to have a better understanding of gun safety issues in the U.S. in terms of likelihood of gun violence in general rather than just making decisions only on the basis of shooting massacres. The world has been harmed by policy making and knee jerk reactions in general to a small occurrence rather than paying attention to an entire issue and how it has developed.

So, I find it more helpful to know how often rape occurs in India, the culture in terms of how women's "safety" is talked in a fashion that's "why were you walking around at a time or place reserved for men," and other developments about a nation's dialogue on the issue rather than revenge talk of castration and a lazy comparison to another nation.


----------



## Level7N00b (Dec 28, 2012)

Somebody tell me what the hell is wrong with India these days? It must suck to be a woman over.there!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 28, 2012)

It sucks to be a woman anywhere  even non women like myself can tell that


----------



## Chuck (Dec 28, 2012)

Tragic story indeed.

But the other victims that are so reluctant to report the crimes done against them should do so now.


----------



## Robin (Dec 28, 2012)

this after watching "The Invisible War" 

can't blame her.


----------



## Roman (Dec 28, 2012)

In b4 Bishop says "meh, it happens, cops will resolve the matter"


----------



## drache (Dec 28, 2012)

neodragzero said:


> I didn't say anything about the number of links. Claiming that someone is ignoring something when they clearly aren't makes no sense to begin with.


 
actually you did but that's okay I am sure someone as magnificant as yourself makes mistakes every now and then



neodragzero said:


> No, I claimed that a specific incident involving an investigator was. There's a difference. It's easy to see but you are the person who claims that someone is ignoring systemic sexual assault in a country even though I brought up and shared a source that details the matter of systemic sexual assault in a country. Your reading comprehension is quite questionable.


 
I've read this three times and it makes absolutely no sense, translate to english issue?



neodragzero said:


> Also, you don't seem to understand what an outlier means. Let me explain. 3 occurrences don't properly illustrate an entire system much less that of an entire nation. Information about the rate of occurrence of incidents, responses of the public, and so on do. Just like how I'm likely to have a better understanding of gun safety issues in the U.S. in terms of likelihood of gun violence in general rather than just making decisions only on the basis of shooting massacres. The world has been harmed by policy making and knee jerk reactions in general to a small occurrence rather than paying attention to an entire issue and how it has developed.


 
I've rather had enough of your obstience on this issue, you want to stick your head in the sand that's fine but semantics aside India has a problem with how it views women and it's justice system. *Especially* in regards to sexual crimes.

And all your bullshit can not change this fundamental truth.



neodragzero said:


> So, I find it more helpful to know how often rape occurs in India, the culture in terms of how women's "safety" is talked in a fashion that's "why were you walking around at a time or place reserved for men," and other developments about a nation's dialogue on the issue rather than revenge talk of castration and a lazy comparison to another nation.


 
You think I mentioned castration as revenge?

See it's things like this that demonstrate you don't read what I have written. Nor for that matter understand my point. As I have *REPEATEDLY* told you I personally am not only fine with but would support castration as an apporiate punishment to rape. Yes there are details to work out and yes there are quibbles as to at what point such a punishment should be enacted. But frankly *in my opinion* if you can't respect women then you have no right to derive pleasure from them. And if the only way you can get such pleasure is from the violation and hummilation of women then you definitely have earned a castration.

Now when you can manage an apology for so catogerically getting *wrong* my point and opinion, maybe we'll talk more. But right now I regard you the same way I regarded Believe It! which is needless to say hardly positive. You have repeatedly demonstrated that you don't listen, are not interested in listening and things like honesty are tedious at best. Not to mention your seemingly pathological need to score cheap semantical points.

So until you change (and I am not holding my breath)

I am not going to and will not  debate you.

I stated my point, I have no interest in defending it from someone like you. You can mock that, me and everything else all you want. You're not going to troll me into changing my mind and frankly you just look sad doing it. 



Chuck said:


> Tragic story indeed.
> 
> But the other victims that are so reluctant to report the crimes done against them should do so now.


 
why should they? either the police will not do anything, pressure them to drop it or rape them

That appears to be the extent of 'justice' in India


----------



## Roman (Dec 28, 2012)

Chuck said:


> Tragic story indeed.
> 
> But the other victims that are so reluctant to report the crimes done against them should do so now.



This is very difficult for women even in western countries because very often, after the event they end up feeling responsible for what happened due to thoughts of what they could've done to avoid it, such as being in another place or being more guarded against a guy they may have just met or even known for a while. In a country like India, where such stigmas are encouraged and not denied in the sense that victims are in fact made responsible, unlike in the west (for the most part) where the rapists themselves are held responsible, this is made even more difficult for women given that cops either take part in the raping or encourage the victim to marry the monster who defiled her all because of some twisted sense of honor.


----------



## corsair (Dec 28, 2012)

I still can not even understand how anyone could even think of pressuring a woman into marrying her raptist. Worse, often the parents are doing it too. Even if you are the most misogynic fucker ever how could you even think of forcing anyone to do this?


----------



## Roman (Dec 28, 2012)

corsair said:


> I still can not even understand how anyone could even think of pressuring a woman into marrying her raptist. Worse, often the parents are doing it too. Even if you are the most misogynic fucker ever how could you even think of forcing anyone to do this?



In certain _backward_ societies, families whose daughter was raped have lost their honor because she is no longer marriageable. The daughter is no longer "pure" as she was deflowered before marriage. That is how the fault lies in the victim and not the rapist. To restore her and her family's honor, she is made to marry the rapist, given that no one else can marry her. As I said, it's a twisted sense of honor.


----------



## corsair (Dec 28, 2012)

Freedan said:


> In certain _backward_ societies, families whose daughter was raped have lost their honor because she is no longer marriageable. The daughter is no longer "pure" as she was deflowered before marriage. That is how the fault lies in the victim and not the rapist. To restore her and her family's honor, she is made to marry the rapist, given that no one else can marry her. As I said, it's a twisted sense of honor.



I know how it works, I just don't understand how anyone could be this cruel. Especially to their own daughter.


----------



## Roman (Dec 28, 2012)

corsair said:


> I know how it works, I just don't understand how anyone could be this cruel. Especially to their own daughter.



That's the thing. Some of these people may not see it as a cruelty toward their daughter, but a fault in their daughter. For others, honor trumps their daughter's wellbeing, physical and/or psychological.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 28, 2012)

The incident is saddening but what amazes me more the people that think shit of that nature does not happen in their own backyard.


----------



## Spock (Dec 28, 2012)

^ Yup, the superiority complex in this thread is mind blowing,


----------



## drache (Dec 28, 2012)

Gunners said:


> The incident is saddening but what amazes me more the people that think shit of that nature does not happen in their own backyard.



so you're suggesting police in say England pressure victims to marry their attacker? Or that police in again say England pressure victims to allow themselves to be bribed?

No I'm pretty sure that doesn't happen in most nations


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2012)

Gunners said:


> The incident is saddening but what amazes me more the people that think shit of that nature does not happen in their own backyard.



i'm indian

i'm pretty sure this specific scenario doesn't happen in all that many backyards


----------



## Just0rdinary (Dec 28, 2012)

Freedan said:


> That's the thing. Some of these people may not see it as a cruelty toward their daughter, but a fault in their daughter. For others, honor trumps their daughter's wellbeing, physical and/or psychological.




What about the society itself? Being a virgin is a big part of such societies you really think someone will be willing to accept a "non-virgin" bride? I think not! They have yet to reach a point where such dumb stigmas related to rape will be shed for the well being of the woman who was enforced upon!
This does not solely rest on the parents, I blame the culture and the politics! These are more than likely the social norms and like every other human, to not be an outcast they have to follow the norms or risk being shunned from the "disgrace" they suffered!

I find it absolutely disgusting that there is such low respect for women! Poor girl


----------



## EJ (Dec 28, 2012)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Jesus Christ, *I didn't think it could get any worse. I was wrong. *



Are.....you serious?


----------



## Roman (Dec 28, 2012)

Gunners said:


> The incident is saddening but what amazes me more the people that think shit of that nature does not happen in their own backyard.





Rarity said:


> ^ Yup, the superiority complex in this thread is mind blowing,



For starters, it's nowhere near as common in western countries. Sure, that rapes committed by police officers in, for instance, the UK or the US do happen, and no doubt they do happen often enough to be at least comparable to India. The problem most people are referring to is how the Indian society largely views it as acceptable while western countries don't (again, for the most part). Police officers and investigators in the west can be bribed to overlook rape cases, but what's worse? That or police overlooking rape cases of their own initiative only to then commit the act themselves?



Just0rdinary said:


> What about the society itself? Being a virgin is a big part of such societies you really think someone will be willing to accept a "non-virgin" bride? I think not! They have yet to reach a point where such dumb stigmas related to rape will be shed for the well being of the woman who was enforced upon!
> This does not solely rest on the parents, I blame the culture and the politics! These are more than likely the social norms and like every other human, to not be an outcast they have to follow the norms or risk being shunned from the "disgrace" they suffered!
> 
> I find it absolutely disgusting that there is such low respect for women! Poor girl



Ehm.....that's what I said in the post before the one you quoted. Culture and society placed these values on them. Let's no pretend, however, that the parents are not at fault either. They were also stupid enough to buy into this backward thinking when someone is truly suffering right in front of them, and dropping her into the lion's den would only end up making things worse for her.


----------



## EJ (Dec 28, 2012)

^Thanks for clearing that up, I seriously get tired of this

"WAAAAH, IT HAPPENS OTHER PLACES TOO!" in the cafe recently. It does, but it isn't as common.


----------



## Roman (Dec 28, 2012)

Flow said:


> ^Thanks for clearing that up, I seriously get tired of this
> 
> "WAAAAH, IT HAPPENS OTHER PLACES TOO!" in the cafe recently. It does, but it isn't as common.



Exactly. It's essentially like saying "meh, it happens, get over it" like what Bishop was saying. But the difference is the police, authorities, those forces aimed at preventing shit like this happening not only does nothing, but takes part in it as well! Without being bribed into it. That's the crux of the argument in the OP and throughout the thread.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 28, 2012)

> *Official figures show that 228,650 of the total 256,329 violent crimes recorded last year in India were against women.
> 
> The real figure is thought to be much higher as so many women are reluctant to report attacks to the police.*



I'm sorry, but you people trying to minimize the impact of this crazy set up(especially rarity from saudi arabia of all places), don't be so fucking obtuse with that bullshit.

That's like US gun nuts trying to deny the issue of gun violence while the statistics show a huge fucking problem in comparison to other countries. They are basically NRA spokespeople at this point. What, are you trying to be defenders of rapists and rape culture as well as backwards thinking now in your part of the woods? Great job.

Sick of these god damned apologists for every obviously corrupt thing out there.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 28, 2012)

What a damn shame. Poor girl no way in hell someone wants to marry their attacker after what they did to them.


----------



## Toroxus (Dec 28, 2012)

> A 17-year-old Indian girl who was gang-raped committed suicide after police pressured her to drop the case and marry one of her attackers, police and a relative said on Thursday.



Journalism at it's best folks. 
English tells us that boy the police and relative said both parts of the statement. But intentional awkward wording hides the truth that two different people said two different things here.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 28, 2012)

This is very common in India sadly. Was reported many, many times.


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 28, 2012)

> Khargone: In a shocking reaction to the Delhi gang-rape victim, Dr. Anita Shukla ironically blamed the victim herself for the crime committed; at a seminar in Khargone,M.P. The police department had called for a seminar on the topic, ?Sensitivity towards women'.
> 
> Continuing with her blames she said, ?Women instigate men to commit such crimes'. She also raised that why was the victim out of her house after 10 pm and added that if a girl will wander late at night with her boyfriend; such situations are bound to happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Dec 28, 2012)

Cant say I blame her. I would have offed myself too.


----------



## Legend (Dec 28, 2012)

This is too much, isnt the same stuff going on in africa though? thats why they invented those antirape female condoms


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Dec 28, 2012)

Legend said:


> antirape female condoms



What the what?


----------



## Legend (Dec 28, 2012)

Here you go my non informed friend:


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 28, 2012)

that teen would rather be dead and keep her dignity than marry that dog out of convenience, too bad it had to end like this


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 28, 2012)

I always worry when my female Indian-American friend goes to India to visit family during holidays and vacations, and this is exactly why.


----------



## SxR (Dec 28, 2012)

This woman has now passed away, RIP.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Dec 28, 2012)

RIP

Amazing she fought so hard for life despite it being shit. Too bad it might take a martyr in India to spur change.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 28, 2012)

It's times like these that make me feel very fortunate to live in a Civilized part of the world. 

"you should marry the guy who raped you and drop the charges..." 

"i don't want to live on this planet anymore doesn't even cut it". 

These are a lower evolved form of life, they're subhumans. they're Cavemen compared to homo sapien.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Dec 28, 2012)

my reaction to that is simply one of 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



like what kind of police tells a female to not only drop the charges, but marry the dude that raped her that heinously? I'm a dude and i'm both flabbergasted and incensed by it really


----------



## drache (Dec 28, 2012)

^

a conservative, patriarchal society that tends to value men over women not to mention is rather misogynistic


----------



## mayumi (Dec 28, 2012)

Corruption is major reason India will never develop.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2012)

This shit happens alot, fuck they made romantic comedies where the girl marries her rapist and then they fall in love. Read up on Indian Society first, sure India has come far in 20 years but there's still so much left that needs to be reported. Hopefully more exposure of this in the Western World will force Indians to finally change attitudes about rape, even if a little.

Atleast the false image of India as a beacon of hope in Asia created by so many has begun to crack alittle.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Dec 28, 2012)

*India gang-rape victim (the important one) dies in Singapore hospital*



> (Reuters) - The Indian gang-rape victim whose assault in New Delhi triggered nationwide protests died in hospital on Saturday of injuries suffered in the attack, a Singapore hospital treating her said.
> 
> Her death could spawn new protests and possibly fresh confrontations with the police, especially in the Indian capital, which has been the focus of the demonstrations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sygurgh (Dec 28, 2012)

Legend said:


> Here you go my non informed friend:



Scary as hell. Not to put in the hands of the wrong woman.


----------



## drache (Dec 28, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> This shit happens alot, fuck they made romantic comedies where the girl marries her rapist and then they fall in love. Read up on Indian Society first, sure India has come far in 20 years but there's still so much left that needs to be reported. Hopefully more exposure of this in the Western World will force Indians to finally change attitudes about rape, even if a little.
> 
> Atleast the false image of India as a beacon of hope in Asia created by so many has begun to crack alittle.


 


there are indian movies where in a guy rapes a girl, girl marries the rapist and everything is okay?


Good fucking gods, I didn't even think India was that far gone.


I am sure neo will be along to wave this away


----------



## Cromer (Dec 28, 2012)

drache said:


> there are indian movies where in a guy rapes a girl, girl marries the rapist and everything is okay?
> 
> 
> Good fucking gods, I didn't even think India was that far gone.
> ...



I've actually watched a movie like that before; my mom broke the cassette into pieces and threw it in the dustbin.


And can you stop with the petty ad hominems, drache?


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 28, 2012)

Her death was merciful. "Living" attached to tubes 24/7 isn't living at all.


----------



## drache (Dec 28, 2012)

Cromer said:


> I've actually watched a movie like that before; my mom broke the cassette into pieces and threw it in the dustbin.
> 
> 
> And can you stop with the petty ad hominems, drache?


 
not an ad hominem, just a prediction

edit: and wow, go your mom that's about what I would do


----------



## Ubereem (Dec 28, 2012)

Everything is corrupted.


----------



## Inferno (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow. This is just....


The monsters who did this should be tortured and executed.


----------



## Drake (Dec 28, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Corruption is major reason India will never develop.



What? India has been developing at a fast rate for years now.



drache said:


> there are indian movies where in a guy rapes a girl, girl marries the rapist and everything is okay?



If there are, they are most likely not supported by the general community. I seriously doubt there is a film like that, though. Think about it: the majority of people who watch films in India are the upper middle-class and wealthy, and the people who agree with the victim being to blame are the conservatives who are mostly in the rural, less-wealthy areas. A movie like that would not sell very well.

Anyway, what most people in this thread fail to realize is that the blame should be put on the lack of protection and rights for women, not the entire country of India. Because India is a rapidly-developing nation and it is modeled after Western governments, women's rights are inevitable. Unfortunately, it took such a horrific incident to make them realize this.


----------



## Inferno (Dec 28, 2012)

Not sure if you guys already know this, but the victim passed away today.


----------



## drache (Dec 28, 2012)

ChuckNorris902 said:


> What? India has been developing at a fast rate for years now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wealth nor education is a counter to misogyny

and from what I have heard here and in the other threads it's not a small thing either. Hell a woman even said that anyone out after 10 pm is 'asking for it'

And yes the entire country of India is to blame because this is not an isolated incident but symptomatic of the deep issue India has in regards to women


----------



## Drake (Dec 28, 2012)

drache said:


> wealth nor education is a counter to misogyny



Not everyone in India hates women. To assume that is simply ignorant.



> and from what I have heard here and in the other threads it's not a small thing either. Hell a woman even said that anyone out after 10 pm is 'asking for it'



That was just one fool's opinion, and her views do not represent the entire country's.



> And yes the entire country of India is to blame because this is not an isolated incident but symptomatic of the deep issue India has in regards to women



I'm going to say it again: not everyone in India is a misogynist. The issue lies in India's lack of women's rights.

See for yourself, there are many protests going on about the rape. Proof that the entire country doesn't hate women as you so ignorantly choose to believe.


----------



## Sen (Dec 28, 2012)

Read this story earlier, probably one of the most horrifying news reports that I read D:  Normally I am neutral on the death penalty, but I'd totally support it in cases that are this cruel and terrible.  

RIP for the vicitm, at least she isn't in pain anymore.  I hope that they will make some significant changes in India to stop these incidents going on.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 28, 2012)

Gang rape protesters.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Corruption is major reason India will never develop.



India is one of the least corrupt countries on the planet.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 28, 2012)

Thread title failed to deliver.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 28, 2012)

> *Ram* Singh


I always knew you were Legendary.


----------



## Mizura (Dec 28, 2012)

Mider T said:


> India is one of the least corrupt countries on the planet.


... is that sarcastic? (if it's not:  )
(you can also google India and Corruption)


----------



## drache (Dec 29, 2012)

ChuckNorris902 said:


> Not everyone in India hates women. To assume that is simply ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> That was just one fool's opinion, and her views do not represent the entire country's.


 
When did I say that everyone in India hates women? You shouldn't call people fools and then say something incredibly foolish. It makes you look bad



ChuckNorris902 said:


> I'm going to say it again: not everyone in India is a misogynist. The issue lies in India's lack of women's rights.


 
I'll say it again, 'India has a problem with misogny' != (that means does not equal) 'everyone in India is a misogynist'

good gods learn to read please



ChuckNorris902 said:


> See for yourself, there are many protests going on about the rape. Proof that the entire country doesn't hate women as you so ignorantly choose to believe.


 
yes there are protests that _may_  change matters but *currently* the situation is as I have described.

I am hearted by the fact that many of India's citizens want to change this but there are just as many people speaking up spewing teh same bullshit as before.

Thus I will believe the situation has changed when it actually has and not before


----------



## Tiger (Dec 29, 2012)

Mider T said:


> India is one of the least corrupt countries on the planet.



I'm guessing this is a joke in bad taste.


----------



## Riordan (Dec 29, 2012)

Pretty fucking horrible this case. I hope the fucking scum who did suffer immensely for their horrific crimes. Too many absolutely insane sick people in the world, my faith in humanity is always at rock bottom. Good to see people protesting against such a thing.


----------



## Lone Gunman (Dec 29, 2012)

This woman is in a class of her own in regard to inner strength. I can't pretend that I'd want to live, if this thing happened to me. Getting anything less than a B makes me want to  slit my wrists.


----------



## Roman (Dec 29, 2012)

@ChuckNorris902: 228,650 of the total 256,329 violent crimes recorded last year in India were against women. I doubt it's as simple as women's rights being lackluster.


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 29, 2012)

it's better for her to go. she's suffering from serious organ failure, brain damage and heart attack. 

RIP.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 29, 2012)

*India Has a Woman Problem*



> A young woman is savagely gang-raped and beaten one December evening on a moving bus in New Delhi. Hordes of protesters gather in India's capital and demand that the six perpetrators be hanged or at least castrated. India's electronic media offers continuous coverage of the sort once reserved for important cricket matches. The woman, a medical student, suffers infections in her lungs and abdomen and an injury to the brain, and is flown to a hospital in Singapore, where she later dies. Delhi's police chief puts forth the incredible opinion that men in his city are no safer than women because they routinely suffer at the hands of pickpockets. Meanwhile, Abhijit Mukherjee, a minor politician who happens to be the son of India's president, derides the protesters as "highly dented and painted" women pretending to be students. It's an Indianism for an old car with extensive bodywork -- women, in other words, provoke sexual violence by insufficiently demure clothes and conduct.
> 
> COMMENTS (47)
> SHARE:
> ...


----------



## Tiger (Dec 29, 2012)

Careful. You're coming dangerously close to saying it's not women's fault.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 29, 2012)

> *one in four* Indian men have committed sexual violence at some point in their lives and *one in five* has forced his partner to have sex with him



.........


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 29, 2012)

If Stalin says so, it must be true.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 29, 2012)

In another frustrating update, it turns out the bus she was raped in had it's permit to drive on Delhi roads revoked a couple of years ago. And yet, the chief minister, Shiela Dixit, had the nerve to say that she had the bus's permmit immediately revoked...

There is no facepalm image that can do this justice.



			
				drache said:
			
		

> there are indian movies where in a guy rapes a girl, girl marries the rapist and everything is okay?


That's not true at all. The only 'rape' scenes (because they always seem to do it with clothes on) are done by the villains on innocent women. That's also an old Bollywood thing. They don't really show that crap now. Nobody likes it.



ChuckNorris902 said:


> What? India has been developing at a fast rate for years now.
> 
> If there are, they are most likely not supported by the general community. I seriously doubt there is a film like that, though. *Think about it: the majority of people who watch films in India are the upper middle-class and wealthy, and the people who agree with the victim being to blame are the conservatives who are mostly in the rural, less-wealthy areas. A movie like that would not sell very well.*
> 
> Anyway, what most people in this thread fail to realize is that *the blame should be put on the lack of protection and rights for women, not the entire country of India*. Because India is a rapidly-developing nation and it is modeled after Western governments, women's rights are inevitable. Unfortunately, it took such a horrific incident to make them realize this.


That's also wrong. Two of India's richest movie actors, Rajanikanth and Mithun Chakraborthy, made a career of catering specifically to non-urban people. And most big Bollywood movies make their money from the rural areas, were A-list stars like Shah Rukh Khan, Amitab Bachchan, and Salman Khan draw huge crowds to theaters. Don't underestimate the purchasing power of rural India. You'd be surprised.

As for your point on not blaming the country, being an Indian myself, I humbly ask you to stop being so naive. It is precisely because we Indians are as fucked up as we are that depraved crap like this happens in the country! And I, for one, will most definitely blame the citizenry, which includes myself! How long as crap like this been going on, and yet nothing has been done about it? We've been sitting with our thumbs up our asses, watching women get raped every few hours, and it took something like this to move us?? I'm sorry to say that is fucked up beyond belief! When I was working in Delhi, I had a group of friends out of which one of them who is very dear to me. She had her own car, but if we were out anytime after 8pm, she would ask me to accompany her to her apartment before I went back home. And I lived halfway across the city from her, and I didn't have a car. Why did she do this? Because she was scared for her life to travel in the nation's capital by herself, whether she had her own car or not.

India is rife with corruption. Not because the politicians are corrupt. It's the way it is because each and everyone single Indian citizen can't be arsed to follow rules. We throw our garbage wherever we want, we drive however we want, we piss and shit on the road whenever we feel like it (and FYI, pissing and shitting in public in India is a CRIMINAL offense, look it up), we refuse to stand in queues, we will gladly bribe clerks and officials to get our work done faster even if they don't ask for it, or we use our contacts to go straight to the highest person we know and get them to do things for us instead of following procedures/guidelines outlined by companies and government offices. People couldn't be arsed to do their jobs, and companies couldn't be arsed to maintain standards. Unless you hold a fucking gun to an Indian's head, he won't change, because he/she'll just say it's none of their concern to do something about anything.

Politicians don't grow from a magical, mystical place where only people of their ilk live and grow. They're born and brought up amongst the common man, and grow up like any other kid in India. They learn the same values, and apply them in the same way they've seen their family/friends/neighbours/whoever apply them in their lives, and when they grow up, they too have respect for rules, laws, or any sort of guideline that defines a civilized human being.

And the worst part is that we Indians cannot take criticism. We don't like being told we are wrong. Making a mistake is not seen as an opportunity to correct yourself and grow. Instead, we see it as if someone pointing out we made a mistake as an insult, that somebody is attacking our credibility. This is something we are conditioned to do from school, believe it or not.

We are a country that lives in its past, in the glorious days when we lead the world in science, progressive thoughts and societies. We are content to live on our past successes, but not improve the present. We Indians are a joke, a country that's making great strides in the world at large based on the hard work and sacrifice of a few remarkable individuals, while the vast, vast majority is content to piggyback on effort of these few.


----------



## Roman (Dec 29, 2012)

mr_shadow said:


> .........



Pretty much what I thought. I wonder if this applies to Indians living outside of India as well. That's scary.


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 29, 2012)

wow... one in four? in a country of billion people?


----------



## blueblip (Dec 29, 2012)

That write up just skims the surface. I know people, from well educated, well-to-do families, with daughters of their own who go out clubbing regularly with friends talk about how these women who get raped are asking for it. Who asked them to get jobs that have them work late, why are they wearing western clothing, yadda yadda yadda. These people include women, by the way.

We are a hypocritical society, make no mistake about it. And it's not just how women are treated. As far as Indians are concerned, nobody beyond their own self and family matters. Here's a particularly vivid incident I remember.

I was living in Delhi at the time, and I was visiting my cousin who lived nearby. We used to hang out regularly. Now, my cousin has a dog, an Lhasa called Grizzly. Grizzly's pretty old, and he can't climb stairs like he used to. And since my cousin lived on the sixth floor, he used to naturally use the lift, whether he was taking Grizzly with him or not. So one fine day, when I'm over, the society manager gives my cousin a call. So we go down to his office, and the guy says that a lot of residents were complaining about the fact that he's letting the dog use the elevator, which they didn't like. Fair enough, some people don't like dogs, and in India, some people still have taboos about touching dogs. We get that. But since the dog in question is not able to use the stairs, we were trying to reach a compromise.

That's when this idiotic manager drops the most $%#^@ thing I've ever heard. He asks my cousin to be a bit patient, because the building society was going to install a lift in the back of the building. That lift, he said, was to be used by - and I swear I'm not making this up - "the building's pets and maids (generic term for household help)."

You see, unlike in other countries, most families in India have a person come over once a day to take care of the household chores, a benefit of surplus labour. And by most, I mean almost everyone household, even many homes that would be classified as 'lower class'. What shocked my cousin and I was the fact that these building residents were upset that they had to *share lift space with the hired help*!!! The very same people these residents hire to clean their house, wash their floors, handle/cook their food, and in general have these people in their homes. That's fine. But being the same bloody elevator as them is offensive!

And keep in mind, my cousin is a lawyer, and he lived in an apartment complex that was primarily filled with people who were retired diplomats, other lawyers, high profile businessmen, and so on. They're well educated, they've literally traveled the world and experienced different cultures first hand, they're (supposedly) very worldly. But noooo, how dare the hired help travel with them in the same lift! The kicker is that the building had three elevators to begin with, but only one was ever operational at any point of time. All three worked, it's just that for some reason they kept one on and the other two off, and kept switching between the three.

Both of us were this close to filing a law suit against the building society. They conceded to let anyone use the elevators.


----------



## Spock (Dec 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm sorry, but you people trying to minimize the impact of this crazy set up(especially rarity from saudi arabia of all places), don't be so fucking obtuse with that bullshit.
> 
> That's like US gun nuts trying to deny the issue of gun violence while the statistics show a huge fucking problem in comparison to other countries. They are basically NRA spokespeople at this point. What, are you trying to be defenders of rapists and rape culture as well as backwards thinking now in your part of the woods? Great job.
> 
> Sick of these god damned apologists for every obviously corrupt thing out there.


Hold up. My post had no indications of marginalizing the matter nor did I try to minimize the impact. It was simply a sigh of exhaustion towards all the unacademic comments in here like "India is a disgusting place" or " Great country you got" as if shit like this is unheard of.

 And bringing my heritage into this in order to judge me through it is just a lovely low blow. When I have a debate with an Black-American about something that happened in brazil which is also a drastic issue in West Africa, I don't usually say,"oh yeah you're African, so I'm shocked at your post". If you seem to follow my news so much you'd know that I've lived my life in Europe. Saudi Arabia is my place of birth, it is however not my home. I'm shocked, because I've always thought you were smarter than this.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 29, 2012)

Well honestly (and depressingly), this seems about right for where India are as a society. It sounds shocking to us in the west because for the most part we grew up after laws to protect women had been introduced. I mean come the fuck on, a husband could legally rape his wife in England until 1991. Sexism and high levels of sexist and/or sexual violence in a country whose development is decades behind countries like the UK and USA is par for the course. The attitudes of India are still rooted in traditions that are from a time centuries before now where women were little more than property to be traded for dowry and used to bear children. Those traditions (or at least the attitudes that have come from them) have no place in a modern society, but they will not die easily and bor will they die until they have become a derided minority opinion.

An incident like this needed to happen. Not a gang rape (though I suspect that such incidents happen more frequently than they should), but people of India reacting to it and protesting. When it comes to the law, nothing changes unless it's made to. Whether that's forcing drug companies to test the hell out of their drugs and not market them to pregnant women because of Thalidomide, or people boycotting the buses after Rosa Parks got arrested. As I see it, this is a starting point for campaigns and public pressure that will eventually protect the lives and well being of women in India.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm just curious why the victim was airlifted to Singapore when she was already in such a critical condition. There can't be a lack of medical resources in India... political reasons maybe?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Dec 29, 2012)

When I think about these sort of things in general, I feel ashamed and disgraced to be a member of this race. Absolutely, indefensibly deplorable.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 29, 2012)

blueblip said:


> As for your point on not blaming the country, being an Indian myself, I humbly ask you to stop being so naive. It is precisely because we Indians are as fucked up as we are that depraved crap like this happens in the country!



There being poor legal protection for women and mysogynistic attitudes among the general population are linked. Until the latter is challenged, the former won't change. Politicians have nothing to gain by changing things that a significant proportion of their supporters do not support.



> And I, for one, will most definitely blame the citizenry, which includes myself! How long as crap like this been going on, and yet nothing has been done about it? We've been sitting with our thumbs up our asses, watching women get raped every few hours, and it took something like this to move us?



Yes it took something like this to shock the population. Like you say, rape happens every couple of hours in India. A woman being raped is not surprising. A violent gang rape that killed the victim? That is shocking, and it's shocked people enough to realise that they need to fucking do something if this is to be prevented in the future. It took letterbombs, hunger strikes and a world war for women to get the vote in the UK. Apparently it takes a gang rape for people to realise that something needs to change to protect Indian women. 



> I'm sorry to say that is fucked up beyond belief! When I was working in Delhi, I had a group of friends out of which one of them who is very dear to me. She had her own car, but if we were out anytime after 8pm, she would ask me to accompany her to her apartment before I went back home. And I lived halfway across the city from her, and I didn't have a car. Why did she do this? Because she was scared for her life to travel in the nation's capital by herself, whether she had her own car or not.



Yes, it is fucked up and it shouldn't be happening. But the fact of the matter is this. It does happen, and it will continue to happen until laws and attitudes are changed.



> India is rife with corruption. Not because the politicians are corrupt. It's the way it is because each and everyone single Indian citizen can't be arsed to follow rules. We throw our garbage wherever we want, we drive however we want, we piss and shit on the road whenever we feel like it (and FYI, pissing and shitting in public in India is a CRIMINAL offense, look it up), we refuse to stand in queues, we will gladly bribe clerks and officials to get our work done faster even if they don't ask for it, or we use our contacts to go straight to the highest person we know and get them to do things for us instead of following procedures/guidelines outlined by companies and government offices. People couldn't be arsed to do their jobs, and companies couldn't be arsed to maintain standards. *Unless you hold a fucking gun to an Indian's head, he won't change, because he/she'll just say it's none of their concern to do something about anything.*



This rape can be the gun that forces change. People are shocked by this. Shocked that it could happen. Shocked that this kind of thing isn't rare. People are protesting because of this. It is only if those not content with the way things are in India protest and campaign that things will change.



> We are a country that lives in its past, in the glorious days when we lead the world in science, progressive thoughts and societies. We are content to live on our past successes, but not improve the present. We Indians are a joke, a country that's making great strides in the world at large based on the hard work and sacrifice of a few remarkable individuals, while the vast, vast majority is content to piggyback on effort of these few.



And one of the parts of those glorious days was a misogynistic attitude. India is transitioning to a modern state and economic superpower. Realising and fixing old attitudes can, will and must happen before it can complete its transition. This is the first step. Sickening though it is.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome to ten years ago for me.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 29, 2012)

Kotre said:


> There being poor legal protection for women and mysogynistic attitudes among the general population are linked. Until the latter is challenged, the former won't change. Politicians have nothing to gain by changing things that a significant proportion of their supporters do not support.


First, I'd like to say thanks for the optimism! Most of us here are pretty much cynics at this point!

Apart from that, I'd like to correct you on a few points. Firstly, we have laws that do protect women. Many laws. As a matter of fact, India has one of the finest constitutions in the world, which clearly went out of its way to ensure anyone and everyone's rights are protected, caste/creed/race/religion/gender no bar.

The REAL problem is what I said earlier - Indians don't like to follow rules. It is ingrained into us at a young age to always flout them, find a way around them, do what suits you instead. We've seen our parents do it, we've seen our friends parents do it, we've seen everyone around us do it. If a woman gets raped in this country, there are plenty of laws and guidelines already in existence that should help her get justice. But laws don't mean anything if no one follows them or implements them. Cops don't care, and all too often, the people around the rape victim don't care. I mean, at this point the only other law we can draft to bring justice to rapists is to hang them! Every other conceivable protection has already been signed into law!

We aren't misogynistic country, nor racist, nor whatever. We're something that's far worse; an apathetic country. "If it's not happening to me or my kin, I couldn't give a darn." That's the common refrain you'll always hear in India.

Our second biggest sin is how selfish we are. "I'll do what I want, regardless of whether it will inconvenience or harm others." That's why we litter so brazenly. Hell, I've had my own friends make fun of me for refusing to throw a piece of trash on the road (I wait until I find a rubbish bin). "Dude, someone will come and clean it up! Just toss it on the road!" No! That's not how a civilized human being works! Yes, someone might come and clean it up my mess, but that doesn't mean I can't clean up my own mess before hand! If I'm not willing to dump trash in my home (I have someone who comes in the mornings to do the housework), I'm not going to do it in public. We have no sense of personal responsibility because we are too selfish to look beyond our own noses!



> Yes it took something like this to shock the population. Like you say, rape happens every couple of hours in India. A woman being raped is not surprising. A violent gang rape that killed the victim? That is shocking, and it's shocked people enough to realise that they need to fucking do something if this is to be prevented in the future. It took letterbombs, hunger strikes and a world war for women to get the vote in the UK. Apparently it takes a gang rape for people to realise that something needs to change to protect Indian women.


Gang rapes are actually more the norm than anything else. Just Google 'gang rapes and India' and see the number of articles that come up. A single man raping a woman is, believe it or not, LESS common, as weird as that may seem. For us, the shocking bit is the brutality of it. Shoving an iron rod up her vagina, savagely beating her with said rod...THAT'S what's shocked us. Don't you think it's sad that it takes this level of brutality to move us? Rape alone should do it.

Don't get me wrong. I'm glad there's some anger. Better now than never, after all. But the question I'm asking myself (and plenty of other people here are too) is why didn't we do this sooner? How many lives could have been saved if we were less apathetic, less self-centered? And let me tell you, the one thing we're all talking about, at work, at home, amongst friends, is how long are we going to stay angry. We're scared that once these rapists are hung, public ire will fade away and things will go back to the way they were. It's happened before and can very well happen again. Because, once again, we'll tell ourselves it's not our problem, it's someone else's.

A personal example. A friend of mine had his cell phone stolen, so we went to the nearest police station to file an FIR (First Information Report), which is standard procedure for reporting any crime in India. At the station, there was a family, not very well do to, sitting there. Someone who I assume was the father was pleading with the cop of duty taking FIRs. The cop rudely told him to go away, and turned his attention to us. As my friend was filling out the paperwork, the old man came up to the rest of us and begged us to help him. He said he's from a nearby village, and there was this gang of hoodlums harassing his daughter. They would molest her in public, and no one in the village was willing to help. The village head (called a 'sarpanch') dismissed his problem with a 'boys will be boys' comment. He came to the cops hoping to get their help. They were refusing to let him file an FIR, because they didn't want the extra work. It was shameful the way an elderly man such as him, probably twice or thrice our age, was begging us to help him. Thankfully, one of us was a crime beat reporter for an Indian news channel, and using his press card, went and had a quiet chat with the station's inspector. It's only after all this that the man was allowed to file an FIR, and as we found out later, the cops took action against those thugs.

The people in his own village, the people he lives with, chats with, laughs with, prays with aren't willing to help him. It was just a stroke of luck that we, some random strangers, were there at the station that evening, and it was pure luck that one of us was with the press. How many more people like this old man and his family haven't been lucky enough to stumble upon a group of strangers who miraculously have the power to help them? If we as a society actually cared about each other, that old man wouldn't have had to debase himself in front of a bunch of people who were young enough to be his kids.




> Yes, it is fucked up and it shouldn't be happening. But the fact of the matter is this. It does happen, and it will continue to happen until laws and attitudes are changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, we have all the laws we need in place. What we need is a change in attitude. I appreciate the fact that you're willing to be so positive about Indian society, because let me tell you, we sure as hell aren't. Why do you think so many Indians leave the country? It's not because of better opportunities and the like. It's because they got sick and tired of having to deal with such a fucked up society. I should know. My parents did the same thing. I've come back because I feel I should be doing something here. There's no shortage of money or material commodities here that you can't get anywhere else. I refuse, absolutely refuse, to be like the rest of my fellow countrymen. I am not going to turn a blind eye to crap that happens, and I'm not going to run away from it. I've told myself that I will do something, anything, to make this place a little better. I don't care if what I do amounts to nothing. That's exactly what we've always told ourselves all this time. "We are powerless, so why bother trying to change anything?" Bull fucking shit. One person can affect five people, five can affect fifteen, fifteen can affect thirty, and so on. But we've have to start with that one person. THAT'S what we need to tell ourselves!

So please, by all means, as someone who's not from here, scream at us. Hate us. Mock us. I would rather the world laugh at us, at our stupidity, because the only other thing Indians fear more than a gun to their is being shamed. If you really want to help us out, do that. Maybe then we'll change.


----------



## butcher50 (Dec 29, 2012)

there is also that _"Your Sister is Getting Fucked"_ patriarch-centrist culture hypocrisy where sexual adventurism is okay as long as it's not your sister/mother doing the same, then you suddnely turn into a zealous knight of religious morality and punishment.

the reason why european girls get raped by 3rd world immigrants because if they raped girls from their own lot those girls will get into deadly trouble with their families, while white ones won't.


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 29, 2012)

choco bao bao said:


> I'm just curious why the victim was airlifted to Singapore when she was already in such a critical condition. There can't be a lack of medical resources in India... political reasons maybe?



mt elizabeth hospital have a team of multi-organ transplant specialist, and singapore is quite near from india.

but time is crucial, it's better for her to remain in india. also the lady's condition is too critical, having multi-organ failures, serious brain, body damage and heart attack. so i suppose it's due to political reasons; since there are already many protest happening across india.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 29, 2012)

I fucking hate middle asia. Bomb the the place if the people can't clean their act. (I'm joking btw).


----------



## vampiredude (Dec 29, 2012)

Stalin said:


> I fucking hate middle asia. Bomb the the place if the people can't clean their act. (I'm joking btw).



Sure you are.... _*Stalin*_


----------



## trollface (Dec 29, 2012)

This new combined thread title would make me lol if it wasnt so pathetic that Indian gang rape needs its own megathread.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm somewhat amused and horrified by the fact we have an Indian rape thread. I'm leaning more towards amused at the moment, if only because all my hippie liberal fake-ass white Hindu friends always go on and on about how enlightened their culture is.


----------



## Roman (Dec 29, 2012)

To be fair, India's a very mixed bag of religions so I doubt it has anything to do with Hinduism or any other religion itself.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 29, 2012)

Freedan said:


> To be fair, India's a very mixed bag of religions so I doubt it has anything to do with Hinduism or any other religion itself.



To be fair to who?

I was making fun of the ignorant white-guilt perception of India as some sort of morally advanced culture, not India as it actually is. I know enough about it not to believe that, but try convincing these hookah smoking white girls that put dots on their foreheads and have posters of Vishnu on their walls that it's anything less than advanced.


----------



## Roman (Dec 29, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> To be fair to who?
> 
> I was making fun of the ignorant white-guilt perception of India as some sort of morally advanced culture, not India as it actually is. I know enough about it not to believe that, but try convincing these hookah smoking white girls that put dots on their foreheads and have posters of Vishnu on their walls that it's anything less than advanced.



Oh right, I get you. Some people will have very romantic ideas about the place where their religion of choice comes from. What these kind of people need to understand is the place where their culture is from isn't hyped up to be what they think.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Dec 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou  said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but you people trying to minimize the impact of this crazy set up(especially rarity from saudi arabia of all places), don't be so fucking obtuse with that bullshit.
> 
> That's like US gun nuts trying to deny the issue of gun violence while the statistics show a huge fucking problem in comparison to other countries. They are basically NRA spokespeople at this point. What, are you trying to be defenders of rapists and rape culture as well as backwards thinking now in your part of the woods? Great job.
> 
> Sick of these god damned apologists for every obviously corrupt thing out there.



I'm sick of people like you that always deliver hyperbolic bias of Middle East and west Asian countries.

Anyway, a friend told me India had something like 22 thousand rape cases as of 2010. How many of that is guess work based on speculation of unreported cases is not clear. So with India's female population of 590 million, we can say that 37 females are raped for every million. But people like to be negative nancies when it comes to brown countries. So lets just say the rape statistic is a ridiculous 100 thousand. That's about 160 per million.

Looking at 2010 rape statistics for the US its about 84 thousand. With a female population of about 155 million, we can say that about 540 females are raped for every million. Now here's the problem with that, if you are outraged at 37 or even 160 per million but not 540 per million.. then you are a bum, ass fucking racist, and a supporter of rape at the national level and I hope you one day end up deep-throating a camel's cock while getting your anus pounded with a dildo by Ganesha.

If you are upset because you believe India has a culture of accepting rape then I would like to ask you to provide evidence. This is the sort of reaction that's become typical of western consumers of current events regarding ME and west Asian countries. I don't remember this sort of indignation in the thread with the article about the 80 rape cases in the Montana college town over the course of 3 years, which had all the drama of official cover ups and social pressures. No one reacted with culture of acceptance then. That in short, is what posters like Rarity and I find laughable when it comes to outrage directed towards brown countries.

People like Inuh don't get outraged at the phenomena of rape that occurs in their own backyard, because that would put negative attention towards his nationality. So people like him therefor contribute to a western homebrew, of a culture of acceptance towards rape.


----------



## Roman (Dec 29, 2012)

^ One thing you prolly need to realize is you're asking for quite a lot here. Potentially, the sort of evidence you want is the kind of evidence to prove a deeply-rooted corruption for which evidence is likely to be in most cases covered up. It's like saying you want evidence that police forces in New York are corrupt (and there's plenty of that to go around). But here's something you prolly need to read through:



blueblip said:


> In another frustrating update, it turns out the bus she was raped in had it's permit to drive on Delhi roads revoked a couple of years ago. And yet, the chief minister, Shiela Dixit, had the nerve to say that she had the bus's permmit immediately revoked...
> 
> There is no facepalm image that can do this justice.
> 
> ...



You said you respect the views of someone who actually lives in a certain place. If you're not going to take the word of someone who's lived in Saudi and has known and worked with plenty of Indians in his life, take it from someone who is actually from there and lives there.

And no, this is not me saying that the west is good at acknowledging rape for the hidious crime that it is. Like I said before, rape happens in the west as much as in any other country. This is rather me saying that while I agree media reportage is exaggerated in a lot of cases, there is at least some truth to the story here.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2012)

drache said:


> When did I say that everyone in India hates women? You shouldn't call people fools and then say something incredibly foolish. It makes you look bad



Right here: 





drache said:


> wealth nor education is a counter to misogyny
> 
> And yes the entire country of India is to blame



And I wasn't calling you a fool, I was calling the woman who said it was the victim's fault a fool.



> I'll say it again, 'India has a problem with misogny' != (that means does not equal) 'everyone in India is a misogynist'



It actually does. What you should have said was "certain people in India have a problem with misogyny."



> good gods learn to read please



Childish comments such as this will get you nowhere in a debate.



Freedan said:


> @ChuckNorris902: 228,650 of the total 256,329 violent crimes recorded last year in India were against women. I doubt it's as simple as women's rights being lackluster.



Than what is the problem, if it is not the lack of women's rights? Try and change the mindset of the criminals.



			
				blueblip said:
			
		

> That's also wrong. Two of India's richest movie actors, Rajanikanth and Mithun Chakraborthy, made a career of catering specifically to non-urban people. And most big Bollywood movies make their money from the rural areas, were A-list stars like Shah Rukh Khan, Amitab Bachchan, and Salman Khan draw huge crowds to theaters. Don't underestimate the purchasing power of rural India. You'd be surprised.



My main point was that I doubt there are any movies where marrying a rapist is considered normal.



> As for your point on not blaming the country, being an Indian myself, I humbly ask you to stop being so naive. It is precisely because we Indians are as fucked up as we are that depraved crap like this happens in the country! And I, for one, will most definitely blame the citizenry, which includes myself! How long as crap like this been going on, and yet nothing has been done about it? We've been sitting with our thumbs up our asses, watching women get raped every few hours, and it took something like this to move us?? I'm sorry to say that is fucked up beyond belief! When I was working in Delhi, I had a group of friends out of which one of them who is very dear to me. She had her own car, but if we were out anytime after 8pm, she would ask me to accompany her to her apartment before I went back home. And I lived halfway across the city from her, and I didn't have a car. Why did she do this? Because she was scared for her life to travel in the nation's capital by herself, whether she had her own car or not.



No. You do not speak for the entirety of India just because you are Indian. I doubt the entire country has just been "watching" women get raped. They are either ignorant of it or decided they have no power to change things. However, with the recent protests, we can see that is not true.



> India is rife with corruption. Not because the politicians are corrupt. It's the way it is because each and everyone single Indian citizen can't be arsed to follow rules. We throw our garbage wherever we want, we drive however we want, we piss and shit on the road whenever we feel like it (and FYI, pissing and shitting in public in India is a CRIMINAL offense, look it up), we refuse to stand in queues, we will gladly bribe clerks and officials to get our work done faster even if they don't ask for it, or we use our contacts to go straight to the highest person we know and get them to do things for us instead of following procedures/guidelines outlined by companies and government offices. People couldn't be arsed to do their jobs, and companies couldn't be arsed to maintain standards. Unless you hold a fucking gun to an Indian's head, he won't change, because he/she'll just say it's none of their concern to do something about anything.



Again, you make broad generalizations which are false. I have been to India and I know many Indians who are nothing like how you describe, but that is besides the point. Not every Indian refuses to follow rules, that is just not possible.



> And the worst part is that we Indians cannot take criticism. We don't like being told we are wrong. Making a mistake is not seen as an opportunity to correct yourself and grow. Instead, we see it as if someone pointing out we made a mistake as an insult, that somebody is attacking our credibility. This is something we are conditioned to do from school, believe it or not.



I'm not going to simply believe these generalizations unless you give me proof that all Indians refuse to take criticism.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 29, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> To be fair to who?
> 
> I was making fun of the ignorant white-guilt perception of India as some sort of morally advanced culture, not India as it actually is. I know enough about it not to believe that, but try convincing these hookah smoking white girls that put dots on their foreheads and have posters of Vishnu on their walls that it's anything less than advanced.


Dude, deal with the ones who actually come here, they can be annoying as all hell. I don't know what they expect to find in India other than people living everyday lives.

I mean, its nice to know that our culture finds admirers from across the planet, and it certainly can teach people many good things, but life is life no matter where you are, and they don't seem to understand that what might be exotic and amazing to them is mundane to the people from that culture.

It's like how many Indians genuinely believe that the US is a utopia where everyone lives in a mansion and drives a Ferrari and honey and wine flow out of taps instead of water, only to go there and realise life isn't all that different 



Ichi Sagato said:


> I'm sick of people like you that always deliver hyperbolic bias of Middle East and west Asian countries.
> 
> Anyway, a friend told me India had something like 22 thousand rape cases as of 2010. How many of that is guess work based on speculation of unreported cases is not clear. So with India's female population of 590 million, we can say that 37 females are raped for every million. But people like to be negative nancies when it comes to brown countries. So lets just say the rape statistic is a ridiculous 100 thousand. That's about 160 per million.
> 
> ...


To an extent, I agree with you. If you go by population sizes, rape cases in India may not look as bad. And I can assure you there isn't a culture that accepts rape. It's more of a culture that chooses to ignore problems that allows this stuff to happen. And yes, there is a streak of superiority in western countries when looking at Asian ones, especially when they don't realise there isn't much off a difference in day to day life living in either place, but that's ignorance in another form and should just be ignored.

But at the end of the day, rape is rape. It doesn't matter how many per million are/maybe getting raped. It's about basic security. Yes, you can't ever bring it to a complete halt, but it should be kept to a minimum. And that will only happen when Indians realise they can't keep pretending that what happens around them is not their business. If you want a civilised society, society as a whole has to make a united effort to maintain it. You can't keep saying you'll only look out for you and yours and then complain the society you've refused to help nurture is shit.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I'm somewhat amused and horrified by the fact we have an Indian rape thread. I'm leaning more towards amused at the moment, if only because all my hippie liberal fake-ass white Hindu friends always go on and on about how enlightened their culture is.



i'm indian

it isn't


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Dec 29, 2012)

To be fair I do see a lot of people always trying to defend west asian/ middle east when ever something horrific like this comes up. I honestly don't even see what's to defend. If the country you live in or grew up in is shit then it's shit. The U.S isn't the most perfect country but it's definitely a lot better than the likes of Saudi Arabia or countries like it. Just my view.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 29, 2012)

ChuckNorris902 said:


> My main point was that I doubt there are any movies where marrying a rapist is considered normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The recent protests, after how many decades of deliberate ignorance? I can say with certainty that we DO actively turn a blind eye. Want proof? Here you go.

Just in this case, after the woman was tossed out of the bus, she was left lying on the road bleeding, broken and naked. There was a crowd of people who just gathered around her and gawked. Not one of them bothered to call the police or call an ambulance. IIRC, she was left lying there in full view for an hour or two before a passing motorist took action.

Just last month, a girl in Amritsar was walking in a bazaar when some thugs started molesting her. Not one person in that crowded bazaar did anything to help the girl. When her father went to the house of one of the molesters, he was shot dead.

A few months back, in Guwahati, a girl coming out of a nightclub was assaulted by around a dozen men...for going to a nightclub. The beat her, started tearing her clothes off on a main road. A huge throng gathered to watch, no one helped. To make matters more lulzy, a TV news crew filmed the whole thing and did nothing to help. The nearest police station was 10 minutes away. No help came from there.

A little before that, in Rajasthan (or Harayana, not sure which one) a girl was dragged out of her house and gang raped by the village councilmen because she defied some edict of theirs. No one tried to stop them.

Again, just this year, in Calcutta, a woman was gang raped by some men. The woman was vilified by the West Bengal government (something they're doing as recently as yesterday), the case is still pending, and the police woman overseeing the case was transferred out because she spoke out against the ruling government's interference. The main accused is still 'absconding', but was also recently spotted attending a soiree in a neighbouring state with a Bengali actress.

What some more? Multiple incidents of a woman being raped in a train compartment with PASSENGERS STILL IN IT and no one making a move to help. How far back do you want to go? In the early 2000s, in Chennai, a policeman was bludgeoned to death when he tried to protect a girl from being molested by some men in front of a movie hall. A crowd watched as the policeman was beaten to death. No help.

Anecdotal evidence not good enough for you? Just read a few posts back in this thread. I talk about how my friends and I had to use media credentials to get a police station to allow a family to lodge a complaint about local thugs molesting a girl. They weren't letting the man lodge his complaint at all. I can give you many more accounts I've witnessed first hand.

How about for cases where school students were humiliated/flunked because their parents refused to cough up extra money (or 'donations' as they're called) apart from their school fees to 'build a new gym', something that is more prevalent in well known affluent schools? Or how most decent schools take no less than Rs. 100,000 in 'donations' or your child will never get admitted, a practice that no one bothers to keep secret anymore, and families use to brag about how wealthy they are. Or ask your friends how many times they've tried to help out a friend but have been told off by their parents to stay out of it since its not their problem?

How many more do you want? Does the statistic 'a rape every 14 hours' not give you a sense of how willingly blind we are to other people's problems? Why do you think there's garbage all over India's streets? It's because people don't care because they don't have to clean it up. My friends still poke fun at me because I refuse to toss any trash in my hand on the road, but would rather wait until I find a trashcan.

You say I can't speak for all Indians, but you, someone who's only visited here, who's never had to live here or go through the problems we go through on a day to day basis, can categorically say you know what it's like? Don't make me laugh. You've never had to deal with state bank unions, you've never had a security guard demand a bribe from you otherwise he won't hand over your renewed passport, you've never had to hear the phrase, "Tu janta nahin mein kaun hoon (don't you know who I am)?" from every Tom, Dick and Harry that runs around on the street. You've never had to argue with taxi or auto wallahs demanding more money than the meter fare just because. You've never had to deal with the lack of professionalism you find in work places here. You've never had to pull strings to get a hospital bed. Actually, forget a hospital bed, you've never had to pull strings just to get bumped up the queue to see a doctor for a general checkup (yes people do that, because they couldn't be arsed to wait their turn)! What could you have seen with a visit? A few bars, tourist spots, maybe gone hiking in the countryside? You have to LIVE in a place to know what it's flaws and strengths are.

Also, why don't you do a quick check on how many Indians actually pay taxes. Or why don't I tell you about my friend, a Utah girl who's married a Bengali, on how her marriage papers were 'lost', but when she was walking out of the government office, a low level clerk showed her the papers and said they can be 'found' for a certain fee?

And trust me, you say your friends are nothing like that? Then ask them a simple question: how many of them have tossed garbage on the road? Ask them if they've ever used a contact to solve a problem they're having. Ask them if they (or their parents) have willingly given black money to purchase land/property and not reported it to the cops? Or ask how many people are they friends that they know have bent/broken the law to get something done. Shit, but I could go on, and you'd be shocked. You really have no idea how day to day life functions in India, and I'm not knocking your friends, I'm sure they're nice guys, but trust me, you haven't seen them run their lives in every detail, have you now? And it's better if you don't.

You say it's impossible for most people to not follow the rules? Get real. You say you've been here. Tell, how many people did you see obeying the most basic of road rules? How many people did you see not waiting their turn in queues? Yes, there are some good people still. Not to toot my own horn, but I am actually one of them. I obey the rules, follow the law, and trust me, I'm almost always the last person to get his problems solved.

And before you say anything, I know how bad it is here because I've lived and worked on practically every continent on this planet. I've seen how other people from other cultures behave. Are they perfect? Of course not! That's too much to ask for. But the one defining difference between most other places and India is that India is still the only place I've lived where most people don't follow rules. You've interacted with a handful, but say they represent the country? Don't be daft. Why do you think so many Indians leave India? It's simply because they got tired of having to deal with crap every time they want to get some work done. Ask any NRI (Non-Resident Indian) what they think of India. If you want, I can actually put you in touch with some really successful businessmen who refuse to have anything to do with India because they find it so bloody frustrating. Seriously, I can do this for you. Hell, ask my parents. It's why they decided to leave.

As for proof about not wanting to take criticism, there's no way better way for me to prove than to ask you to come and work here. If you can't manage that, then do this: ask anyone who studied through the Indian education system as to what would have happened if their parents criticised one of their school teachers for doing a bad job. Or ask any Indian you know what would happen to them if they had a legitimate grievance with their boss and they try to sort it out, or what would happen if a coworker fucks up and you point it out to them. Or if you hire a carpenter/plumber/electrician and point out they did a shoddy job, ask your friends if they'd be surprised to find a mob outside your place the next day.

Believe me, I love my country, despite its flaws. I love it enough that I chose to return to it, when I could still be outside without having to deal with all this. But for all that, I'm not going to make the same mistake we've always made since independence - ignoring our problems instead of fixing them.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Dec 29, 2012)

Normality said:


> To be fair I do see a lot of people always trying to defend west asian/ middle east when ever something horrific like this comes up. I honestly don't even see what's to defend. If the country you live in or grew up in is shit then it's shit. The U.S isn't the most perfect country but it's definitely a lot better than the likes of Saudi Arabia or countries like it. Just my view.



Judging by your past posts I doubt you even know where Saudi Arabia is on the map, let alone form an opinion on it. You should have just kept going with the attention whoring in the Cafe Pic/Convo threads. International current events isn't for you. 

Opinion on Saudi Arabia my ass.


----------



## Spock (Dec 29, 2012)

Normality said:


> To be fair I do see a lot of people always trying to defend west asian/ middle east when ever something horrific like this comes up. I honestly don't even see what's to defend. If the country you live in or grew up in is shit then it's shit. The U.S isn't the most perfect country but it's definitely a lot better than the likes of Saudi Arabia or countries like it. Just my view.



Likes of Saudi Arabia my ass. How is that even relevant ? Name one person who tried to defend this. The ones you are referring as "the people" are calling out the bullshit superiority complex which you are so shamelessly displaying, at least the others delivered it underhandedly. When it comes to rape, darling, the U.S might just be as bad as _"the likes of Saudi Arabia"_ or even worse. 

Open a book or something, for gods sake, go on wikipedia if you aint got the time.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah Normality I'm sorry but I don't see people really clamoring to defend this sort of culture be it India, Pakistan, or the Middle East to include Saudi Arabia.  SA's sharia has its own big problems like barring women from driving but it's rather unrelated to the country of India and its people.  

Every country has an issue with rape.  What sets the men/women from the mice is how it's dealt with.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ichi Sagato said:


> Judging by your past posts I doubt you even know where Saudi Arabia is on the map, let alone form an opinion on it. You should have just kept going with the attention whoring in the Cafe Pic/Convo threads. International current events isn't for you.
> 
> Opinion on Saudi Arabia my ass.





Woahhh

Umm, yes I could have a opinion on Saudi Arabia. I'm a person and therefor can say, post, have an opinion on something. If it bothers you then.. oh well. 

Me whoring ? What does that have to do with anything I've said ? Not like it's true anyway. Regardless, you need to calm yourself because nothing I've said was a direct attack on you. You want to get personal then we can but don't start something you aren't going to finish. I just suggest that from now on you keep that mouth shut unless something relevant is going to come out of it because your bratty tantrums aren't going to fly with me.



Rarity said:


> Likes of Saudi Arabia my ass. How is that even relevant ? Name one person who tried to defend this. The ones you are referring as "the people" are calling out the bullshit superiority complex which you are so shamelessly displaying, at least the others delivered it underhandedly. When it comes to rape, darling, the U.S might just be as _"the likes of Saudi Arabia"_ or even worse.
> 
> Open a book or something, for gods sake, go on wikipedia if you aint got the time.



We don't have a superiority complex. We just find it kinda dumb how people like you defend countries like Saudi Arabia but try to tear down the U.S.  


The U.S isn't better than Saudi Arabia.................. If that's what you are trying to argue then you're a joke. Last time I heard women couldn't even drive in Saudi Arabia and that's what you are trying to compare to the U.S. I know the U.S isn't perfect but you have no right to criticize the U.S while upholding Saudi Arabia of all places. 

I don't need to open a book to know the U.S is better than Saudi Arabia. Not like it matters because I've done my research on women's right in places like Saudi Arabia. Yeah, it's not pleasant.

FYI, I wasn't specifically talking about this thread but just in general that people are always trying to make excuses for these countries. I'm not claiming the U.S to be the best thing ever but it's definitely much better than countries where half the population is severely oppressed. Now, take a chill pill or go take nap.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Dec 29, 2012)

Mael said:


> Yeah Normality I'm sorry but I don't see people really clamoring to defend this sort of culture be it India, Pakistan, or the Middle East to include Saudi Arabia.  SA's sharia has its own big problems like barring women from driving but it's rather unrelated to the country of India and its people.
> 
> Every country has an issue with rape.  What sets the men/women from the mice is how it's dealt with.



Hmm idk

Every time a thread like this comes up there are always people trying to say the country isn't it all that bad or trying to say it's an isolated incident. Then they always bring up the U.S in a bad light as if the U.S isn't a lot better than whatever shit hole they are trying to defend. I know it was somewhat unrelated to this thread but since Inu brought it up I didn't think it would be bad to say what I thought on the matter.


----------



## Spock (Dec 29, 2012)

Normality said:


> We don't have a superiority complex. We just find it kinda dumb how people like you defend countries like Saudi Arabia but try to tear down the U.S.
> 
> The U.S is better than Saudi Arabia.................. If that's what you are trying to argue then you're a joke. Last time I heard women couldn't even drive in Saudi Arabia and that's what you are trying to compare to the U.S.



What the fuck ? Who the fuck is "we" ? The only person who decided to inject Saudi Arabia so irrelevantly into this thread is you. There is no "we".

Tear down the U.S while defending Saudi Arabia...Somebody give this bitch  a tetrahydrozoline ophthalmic since she's not seeing the texts clearly. Saudi Arabia in regard of rape, in regard of anything actually was never even debated. You just waltzed in here spouting shit to start a fight. If that's is what you are trying to do then then you are a joke. 



> I know the U.S isn't perfect but you have no right to criticize the U.S while upholding Saudi Arabia of all places.


What the actual fuck is wrong with this girl? I challenge you to show me one single quote by me where I uphold Saudi Arabia. Just one single quote. 



> I don't need to open a book to know the U.S is better than Saudi Arabia. Not like it matters because I've done my research on women's right in places like Saudi Arabia. Yeah, it's not pleasant.


Yeah you don't need to open a book,you are not ready for that, you just need to fucking open your eyes first and read clearly. We are talking rape here, not what country is better because they let their women drive. 



> FYI, I wasn't specifically talking about this thread but just in general that people are always trying to make excuses for these countries.


Oh so you just jump in and spout irrelevant bullshit that has absolutely nothing to do with the thread for some weird reason, probably to start a fight, I see.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Dec 29, 2012)

Normality said:


> Woahhh
> 
> Umm, yes I could have a opinion on Saudi Arabia. I'm a person and therefor can say, post, have an opinion on something. If it bothers you then.. of well.
> 
> ...



Well, I don't get any points for picking on stupid. Personally I thought you were doing just fine posting pics of your big ass forehead in the cafe pic thread. Me and Rarity shed tears all the time about her inability to drive a Volvo in Saudi Arabia, we didn't need you going and bringing it up. 



Normality said:


> I'm not claiming the U.S to be the best thing ever but it's definitely much better than countries where half the population is severely oppressed. Now, take a chill pill or go take nap.



Normality stop the farce. Stop pretending to be smart. It's pretty obvious you don't know anything about population statistics. Someone like you talking about a land area outside the block they live on, in whatever below average IQ state you live in, is laughable.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2012)

Rarity, calm down.  I don't think Normality was looking for a fight.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2012)

blueblip said:


> The recent protests, after how many decades of deliberate ignorance? I can say with certainty that we DO actively turn a blind eye. Want proof? Here you go.
> 
> Just in this case, after the woman was tossed out of the bus, she was left lying on the road bleeding, broken and naked. There was a crowd of people who just gathered around her and gawked. Not one of them bothered to call the police or call an ambulance. IIRC, she was left lying there in full view for an hour or two before a passing motorist took action.
> 
> ...



All right, I admit that there are cases where people do nothing to help. But not everyone is like this.



> You say I can't speak for all Indians, but you, someone who's only visited here, who's never had to live here or go through the problems we go through on a day to day basis, can categorically say you know what it's like? Don't make me laugh. You've never had to deal with state bank unions, you've never had a security guard demand a bribe from you otherwise he won't hand over your renewed passport, you've never had to hear the phrase, "Tu janta nahin mein kaun hoon (don't you know who I am)?" from every Tom, Dick and Harry that runs around on the street. You've never had to argue with taxi or auto wallahs demanding more money than the meter fare just because. You've never had to deal with the lack of professionalism you find in work places here. You've never had to pull strings to get a hospital bed. Actually, forget a hospital bed, you've never had to pull strings just to get bumped up the queue to see a doctor for a general checkup (yes people do that, because they couldn't be arsed to wait their turn)! What could you have seen with a visit? A few bars, tourist spots, maybe gone hiking in the countryside? You have to LIVE in a place to know what it's flaws and strengths are.



Actually, I have experienced some of this kind of behavior, and I lived in a village, not a tourist site. I just didn't think it was so widespread, but according to you it is. I'm just going to take your word for it because I'm assuming you will know more than me, who has just gone there a couple times, and only for a month both times. But yeah, I guess you're right, considering that I have only interacted with a handful of people and you've had more experience with the country.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2012)

> "Tu janta nahin mein kaun hoon (don't you know who I am)?"


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Dec 29, 2012)

Rarity said:


> What the fuck ? Who the fuck is "we" ? The only person who decided to inject Saudi Arabia so irrelevantly into this thread is you. There is no "we".
> 
> 
> Tear down the U.S while defending Saudi Arabia...Somebody give this bitch  a tetrahydrozoline ophthalmic since she's not seeing the texts clearly. Saudi Arabia in regard of rape, in regard of anything actually was never even debated. You just waltzed in here spouting shit to start a fight. If that's is what you are trying to do then then you are a joke.
> ...




First, I'm not a bitch.  Calm your stupid self because again I'm being very civil here. You want me to take some low shots then I can but that wont be very pleasant.

Let me explain the situation to you. Inu started talking about how people are always out trying to defend countries(Middle eastern countries/west asian countries I'm assuming) like this whenever a topic like rape and such comes up. I just added on to that and said that I too saw that a lot. I put the U.S bit in because it always seemed to me that whenever someone tried to defend these countries they always bring the U.S in a negative light awhile ignoring the fact that the U.S is still better than what they are trying to defend. Saudi Arabia was just a country I put in as an example. Calm your horses.


FYI, I would have quoted Inu but I couldn't find the post.



Ichi Sagato said:


> Well, I don't get any points for picking on stupid. Personally I thought you were doing just fine posting pics of your big ass forehead in the cafe pic thread. Me and Rarity shed tears all the time about her inability to drive a Volvo in Saudi Arabia, we didn't need you going and bringing it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Normality stop the farce. Stop pretending to be smart. It's pretty obvious you don't know anything about population statistics. Someone like you talking about a land area outside the block they live on, in whatever below average IQ state you live in, is laughable.



Wow, Okay. I'm done being civil with you.

Why don't you let us see you ? Oh that's right, you are probably an ugly fuck who hides behind a computer and talks big. You can make fun of me all you want but we both know you will never find anything even near my damn league. I know what it's like to have guys want me but I highly doubt someone like you even knows what it's like to have interactions with the opposite sex.

Damn, I didn't want to be mean but sometimes you gotta... :/


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Dec 29, 2012)

Normality said:


> First, I'm not a bitch.  Calm your stupid self because again I'm being very civil here. You want me to take some low shots then I can but that wont be very pleasant.
> 
> Let me explain the situation to you. Inu started talking about how people are always out trying to defend countries(Middle eastern countries/west asian countries I'm assuming) like this whenever a topic like rape and such comes up. I just added on to that and said that I too saw that a lot. I put the U.S bit in because it always seemed to me that whenever someone tried to defend these countries they always bring the U.S in a negative light awhile ignoring the fact that the U.S is still better than what they are trying to defend. Saudi Arabia was just a country I put in as an example. Calm your horses.
> 
> ...



*Stop posting already. You are embarrassing yourself.*


Go take a bathroom pic or something. The Cafe Pic thread is wide open.



			
				Normality  said:
			
		

> Wow, Okay. I'm done being civil with you.
> 
> Why don't you let us see you ? Oh that's right, you are probably an ugly fuck who hides behind a computer and talks big. You can make fun of me all you want but we both know you will never find anything even near my damn league. I know what it's like to have guys want me but I highly doubt someone like you even knows what it's like to have interactions with the opposite sex.
> 
> Damn, I didn't want to be mean but sometimes you gotta... :/


----------



## Roman (Dec 29, 2012)

Normality, I'll make things a little simple for you. SA and India have completely different cultures. Both have their set of problems, and they're completely unrelated to each other in any way. Both have vastly different demographics and population sizes. The point here is you brought up a completely irrelevant example to showcase.....how the west is better? The west has its set of problems too. 

As I said before, rape is at least just as common around Europe and the US as it is anywhere in the ME and Asia. How well the west does with dealing with rape, its victims and perpetrators is another story which would take us to a completely different convo altogether. Let this be me taking back a lot of what I said before (and apologies for having said some things before), but this discussion has never been about the west being better than asia. It's a bout a problem that's been inherent in India for a while given their own cultural setting. No one here defended India or indeed SA.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 29, 2012)

Ichi Sagato said:


> *Stop posting already. You are embarrassing yourself.*
> 
> Go take a bathroom pic or something. The Cafe Pic thread is wide open.



Come on we're all old enough to be mature about this. No need for insults, and rudeness this goes for more than just you Ichi. Sure don't agree with what she says, but we all can do better than this. Throwing around insults is getting nothing done, and only makes people reply in a similar fashion.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Dec 29, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Normality, I'll make things a little simple for you. SA and India have completely different cultures. Both have their set of problems, and they're completely unrelated to each other in any way. Both have vastly different demographics and population sizes. The point here is you brought up a completely irrelevant example to showcase.....how the west is better? The west has its set of problems too.
> 
> As I said before, rape is at least just as common around Europe and the US as it is anywhere in the ME and Asia. How well the west does with dealing with rape, its victims and perpetrators is another story which would take us to a completely different convo altogether. Let this be me taking back a lot of what I said before (and apologies for having said some things before), but this discussion has never been about the west being better than asia. It's a bout a problem that's been inherent in India for a while given their own cultural setting. No one here defended India or indeed SA.



I wasn't trying to make a connection between SA and India. I just built upon something Inu said and added that I always see people defending countries like this whenever something like this came up. When I mentioned Saudi Arabia it was just an example. It was literally the only thing I said and some children went on a needless rampage.


----------



## Roman (Dec 29, 2012)

Normality said:


> I wasn't trying to make a connection between SA and India. I just built upon something Inu said and added that I always see people defending countries like this whenever something like this came up. It was literally the only thing I said and some children went on a needless rampage.



Yes. And here are the problems:

1. Not even Inu said anything about SA. And since you weren't even making a connection, why did you even bring it up?

2. Your entire point is completely irrelevant because no one defended either India or SA.


----------



## Spock (Dec 29, 2012)

Normality said:


> First, I'm not a bitch.  Calm your stupid self because again I'm being very civil here. You want me to take some low shots then I can but that wont be very pleasant.


Kissu~ <3 



> Let me explain the situation to you. Inu started talking about how people are always out trying to defend countries(Middle eastern countries/west asian countries I'm assuming) like this whenever a topic like rape and such comes up. I just added on to that and said that I too saw that a lot. I put the U.S bit in because it always seemed to me that whenever someone tried to defend these countries they always bring the U.S in a negative light awhile ignoring the fact that the U.S is still better than what they are trying to defend. Saudi Arabia was just a country I put in as an example. Calm your horses.
> 
> FYI, I would have quoted Inu but I couldn't find the post.



Here you go sweetheart, 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Inuhanyou said:


> I'm sorry, but you people trying to minimize the impact of this crazy set up(especially rarity from saudi arabia of all places), don't be so fucking obtuse with that bullshit.
> 
> That's like US gun nuts trying to deny the issue of gun violence while the statistics show a huge fucking problem in comparison to other countries. They are basically NRA spokespeople at this point. What, are you trying to be defenders of rapists and rape culture as well as backwards thinking now in your part of the woods? Great job.
> 
> Sick of these god damned apologists for every obviously corrupt thing out there.





He is talking about me and he got it all wrong since I don't live in Saudi Arabia, it is not my home. Me being of Saudi Arabian descent has absolutely nothing to do with discussing rape. Just like Inu being of African descent has nothing to do with discussing African issues. 





*Spoiler*: __ 





> I wasn't talking about specifically in this thread but you do it all the time. Whenever you defending one of your shithole countries you always bring up something bad about the U.S like it makes any difference.


My shithole countries? Ok...Well when people usually visits threads, they provide something of relevancy. They don't challenge other member based on what they said in other threads that has zero relevancy to what is being discussed here. 



> Next time some thread regarding women's issues in SA comes up I'll let you know because I'm not going to search old shit for you.


So you are backing off your bullshit claim? I see.



> And I was talking generally and not only about rape. My post was never directed at only rape but just general. You would have known that if approached the matter in a calm manner and not flew off the handle like a fucking child.


No, you deliberately injected Saudi Arabia to grab my attention, you know its related to me since you've been keeping up with my news apparently .Well my attention is all yours honey.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Dec 29, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Yes. And here are the problems:
> 
> 1. Not even Inu said anything about SA. And since you weren't even making a connection, why did you even bring it up?
> 
> 2. Your entire point is completely irrelevant because no one defended either India or SA.



1. I just brought it up as a country that is inferior to the U.S. Just like I could have said Russia or Egypt. The only difference is that Saudi Arabia is constantly being defended when something bad comes up regarding them on here.

2. Well, there were people saying "well it happens in other places too ". That's defending because if they weren't defending they would just have said yeah, that shit was fucked up not " well, in the u.s it happens too".




Rarity said:


> Kissu~ <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That bottom post wasn't directed at you.....


----------



## Spock (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah I figured, thats why I edited. Acknowledge my edit.


----------



## Roman (Dec 30, 2012)

Normality said:


> 1. I just brought it up as a country that is inferior to the U.S. Just like I could have said Russia or Egypt. The only difference is that Saudi Arabia is constantly being defended when something bad comes up regarding them on here.
> 
> 2. Well, there were people saying "well it happens in other places too ". That's defending because if they weren't defending they would just have said yeah, that shit was fucked up not " well, in the u.s it happens too".



Why showcase any country is inferior to the US in this case tho? Are you trying to prove something that has so little to do with the topic at hand? And again, no one is defending SA or India here. If there's a reason why people are saying it happens in the west too, it's because for one, it's the truth and secondly, it's because of how the west is painted as being so much better by there either being few to no reports on cases like this happening and reports on things like this happening in the ME and Asia are made to sound commonplace compared to the west when they actually may not be. I don't see where anyone is defending SA or India here when it's all true.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Dec 30, 2012)

afgpride said:


> Gang rape protesters.



I'm glad to see that people in India are protesting. It's about time they seriously address this problem.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 30, 2012)

Normality said:


> It was literally the only thing I said and some *children* went on a needless rampage.





(needless Rampage gif is needed)


----------



## Bleach (Dec 30, 2012)

Why is this case getting more attention than the thousands of other rape cases in India? It's good and all that the rape issue is getting much needed attention but still. I don't quite understand.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 30, 2012)

This thread is still going?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

Rest in peace, girl. 

May this case be a lesson that forces the Indian government to take the issue seriously.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2012)

> Why is this case getting more attention than the thousands of other rape cases in India? It's good and all that the rape issue is getting much needed attention but still. I don't quite understand.



Um because she was beaten to an inch of her life and her intestines were ripped out from her vagina.


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2012)

Bleach said:


> Why is this case getting more attention than the thousands of other rape cases in India? It's good and all that the rape issue is getting much needed attention but still. I don't quite understand.



Why do people say these sorts of things?  Does it make you hip or something?


----------



## EJ (Dec 30, 2012)

Bleach said:


> Why is this case getting more attention than the thousands of other rape cases in India? It's good and all that the rape issue is getting much needed attention but still. I don't quite understand.



Did you even read the op?


----------



## Bleach (Dec 30, 2012)

Mael said:


> Why do people say these sorts of things?  Does it make you hip or something?



No? It's an actual question...



Flow said:


> Did you even read the op?



Nope. I know what the case is about and what happened. I still don't see an answer to my question.


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2012)

You didn't read the OP, thus...GTFO and no we won't answer the question until you develop some God damn context.


----------



## Varg (Dec 30, 2012)

Bleach said:


> Nope. I know what the case is about and what happened. I still don't see an answer to my question.



[YOUTUBE]4tMXRvD3JhU[/YOUTUBE]
I think it was also aggravated from this dumb shit's comments about the protesting women .He happens to be our president's son.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 30, 2012)

Ichi Sagato said:


> Well, I don't get any points for picking on stupid. Personally I thought you were doing just fine posting pics of your big ass forehead in the cafe pic thread. Me and Rarity shed tears all the time about her inability to drive a Volvo in Saudi Arabia, we didn't need you going and bringing it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Normality stop the farce. Stop pretending to be smart. It's pretty obvious you don't know anything about population statistics. Someone like you talking about a land area outside the block they live on, in whatever below average IQ state you live in, is laughable.


Bit late, but I won't bite my tongue on this. You don't actually know the girl, and I can assure you she is smart. She's a very bright girl. As I said before I know we all can be mature, I hope you can prove me right and stop with the petty, unfounded, and unnecessary insults.


----------



## Cupcake Witch (Dec 30, 2012)

I heard they cremated her body (i'm sorry if this is old news and you guys already know)


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Dec 30, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Bit late, but I won't bite my tongue on this. You don't actually know the girl, and I can assure you she is smart. She's a very bright girl. As I said before I know we all can be mature, I hope you can prove me right and stop with the petty, unfounded, and unnecessary insults.



You should have went with your first instinct. The respectable thing to do was to hold your tongue. This is the cafe and the topics that are discussed here have a tang of being serious. It's bad enough we have to deal with stupid here, allowing juvenile behavior from half wits doesn't serve the cafe in anyway. But bringing this back up, with a quote a day after things get settled is plain and simple instigating. Is that what you are trying to do Erio?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 30, 2012)

> The Congress party is firming up a draft Bill on tackling crimes against women for submission to the Justice Verma Committee. This will suggest stringent punishment of up to 30 years for rape convicts, and include a provision for chemical castration. It is reliably learnt that the draft of the Bill has largely been finalised and shown to Congress president Sonia Gandhi, who is keen that the party adopts a proactive approach is firming up an effective legislation at the end of the Verma committee’s month-long exercise.
> 
> The three-member committee headed by former Chief Justice J S Verma has been appointed by the government to review existing laws and suggest changes that would ensure faster justice and stringent punishment in cases of crimes against women. Working on a 30-day deadline, the committee has already sought public comments and suggestions by January 5. Other members of the committee include Justice (retd) Leila Seth and former solicitor general Gopal Subramanian.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 30, 2012)

Ichi Sagato said:


> You should have went with your first instinct. The respectable thing to do was to hold your tongue. This is the cafe and the topics that are discussed here have a tang of being serious. It's bad enough we have to deal with stupid here, allowing juvenile behavior from half wits doesn't serve the cafe in anyway. But bringing this back up, with a quote a day after things get settled is plain and simple instigating. Is that what you are trying to do Erio?



Clearly I was wrong about the maturity, and your ability to talk this out respectably. This is where I end the conversation. I have no desire to get into repetitive arguments.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 31, 2012)

shashank41 said:


> [YOUTUBE]4tMXRvD3JhU[/YOUTUBE]
> I think it was also aggravated from this dumb shit's comments about the protesting women .He happens to be our president's son.


Now, now, let's be fair to the privileged brat. He's just one in a long line of morons who've said stupid shit like this 

Plus, he got his comeuppance when his sister and wife both publicly denounced his statement.

Also, obligatory Arnab Goswami chuckles.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Dec 31, 2012)

She died?! 



Man.. At least she's a martyr now?


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 31, 2012)

Idiotically vile and hard to read. It's even worse when you think about the less severe rapes that don't make world headlines, as it obviously happens on what seems like a weekly basis ATLEAST. Hell, 2 girls were raped during the protest! I would say India needs to get their shit together, but it's not like India is the only country where it happens. It happens everywhere.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 2, 2013)

*13-year old girl Gang Raped in Punjab India*



> LUDHIANA: A shocking case of a gang rape with a 13-year-old girl has come to the light in Ludhiana when there is a clamor of death penalty across the country over gang rape and murder of a girl in Delhi.
> 
> The incident took place on Monday evening when the three accused abducted the girl and raped her. She was later released after which the parents lodged a complaint with the police.
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Sora (Jan 2, 2013)

another India rape thread?
wtf is wrong with some Indian men


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 2, 2013)

> A shocking case of a gang rape in India


Hardly. That's like daily occurrence there by the look of things.


----------



## WT (Jan 2, 2013)

Rape is prevalent in all societies. As sad as it is, that's the truth.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 2, 2013)

No, seriously, what the fuck is wrong with India?


----------



## Kusa (Jan 2, 2013)

How can those sick bastards do something like that to fucking  children ?.I hope those rapist get tortured.


----------



## Doge (Jan 2, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Hardly. That's like daily occurrence there by the look of things.



When you have around 500 million men and a massive population of poor people, it's bound to happen daily.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 2, 2013)

Colonel Awesome said:


> No, seriously, what the fuck is wrong with Society?



Fixed for accuracy sadly.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jan 2, 2013)

Hopefully this leads to a conviction. Apparently Delhi only had one conviction all year for rape despite thousands of rapes.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 2, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Fixed for accuracy sadly.



Meh. I guess you're right. 

Doesn't help India's case that it's being reported often, though.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jan 2, 2013)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Hopefully this leads to a conviction. Apparently Delhi only had one conviction all year for rape despite thousands of rapes.


That's depressing.

At least with all this coverage people will be more likely to keep fighting for change and get others involved.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 2, 2013)

Very depressing to hear. Hope the girl and her family recovers from this.


----------



## RF (Jan 2, 2013)

It's hardly surprising at this point.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 2, 2013)

Sora said:


> another India rape thread?
> wtf is wrong with some Indian men


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 2, 2013)

Wtf are these Indian guys on? They can't get any from their wives or girlfriends that they have to rape a little girl?


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 2, 2013)

Apparently rape happens every 13-14 hours in Delhi :/


----------



## dummy plug (Jan 2, 2013)

gang rape happens but this one can be used to strengthen how to change the way things are being handled in India, the protests and all


----------



## Luna (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow. Again?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 2, 2013)

13 to 14 seconds, more like.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 2, 2013)

This world makes me scared to have children.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2013)

Over a billion people in india.

Im sure at least 100 little girls are raped a day.

Food for though


----------



## Tiger (Jan 2, 2013)

Let's hope the Indian police keep this stance even after the spotlight of the world has faded.

As stupid as it is that they need female officers to handle a rape case because the male officers are too fucking stupid - it's at least a temporary solution to a terrible and debilitating issue.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 2, 2013)

This will surely provide more impetus to reform the system with regards to identifying and prosecuting rapists, as well as the underlying societal problems that are driving such a disproportionately high number of rape cases.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 2, 2013)

Meh, it's India.


----------



## WT (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not sure whether or not this thread is a jab towards India or people are genuinely sympathetic towards rape victims. Well if its the latter than why aren't people complaining about rape in other parts of the world?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 2, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> I'm not sure whether or not this thread is a jab towards India or people are genuinely sympathetic towards rape victims. Well if its the latter than why aren't people complaining about rape in other parts of the world?



By other part of the world, you mean why aren't we bashing the US like we normally do?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 2, 2013)

I think the problem with India is that it is too sexually repressed. For instance it's seen to be very racy where a sex scene in a movie while they still have clothes on. 




Hand Banana said:


> By other part of the world, you mean why aren't we bashing the US like we normally do?


How's the civil war in the South going again?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 2, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> I'm not sure whether or not this thread is a jab towards India or people are genuinely sympathetic towards rape victims. Well if its the latter than why aren't people complaining about rape in other parts of the world?



I hold no malice towards anything, I am sympathetic.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 2, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> How's the civil war in the South going again?



White people continue to kill themselves, no complaints from me.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 2, 2013)

This is more likely to happen in India than other countries. With over billions of people living there, and it not having a strong authorative government. I'm sure this girl is one of the millions of girls that get raped in Indian everyday.

Now I'm not taking jabs at the indian people. I really do feel sympthetic for the girl.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2013)

> Well if its the latter than why aren't people complaining about rape in other parts of the world?



India is an emerging country, it's fair that it's being called out on an issue that's has been ignored for far too long. India refuses to deal with it so I hope people take a critical look at the jewel of South Asia and atleast to save face it tries to crack down on rape cases. 



> Apparently rape happens every 13-14 hours in Delhi :/



That's only reported, it happens way more than that.


----------



## Talia00 (Jan 2, 2013)

This is just sickening!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 2, 2013)

Talia said:


> This is just sickening!



Can you give me an example of when rape is not sickening?


----------



## Robin (Jan 2, 2013)

well finally they're doing something about it, after being brought to such shame in front of the world. 

The reason India or any place have so much rape cases is because rape is not prosecuted or punished appropriately. 

So hopefully now India will have a dramatic drop in crime rate.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 2, 2013)

Utopia Realm said:


> Very depressing to hear. Hope the girl and her family recovers from this.


Doubtful. She is now "stained" and "dishonored" in the view of general Indian culture (which does vary between regions), and is therefore ineligible for marriage. Don't be surprised to hear about her suicide or murder in the near future (happened countless times before).


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2013)

India's answer to justice for Rape victims used to be to get them to marry the rapist so you never know Coteaz, maybe she'll be a lucky one and her honour will be saved by one of folks in the gang of rapists, I hope they have it in them to save her.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 2, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> India's answer to justice for Rape victims used to be to get them to marry the rapist.


...in certain areas.


----------



## drache (Jan 2, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> Rape is prevalent in all societies. As sad as it is, that's the truth.


 
and in some nations it's not only prevalent it's excused and expected

India seems to be one of them



Erio Touwa said:


> Fixed for accuracy sadly.


 
really? You're the last I expected to jump on this bullshit 'it's no different anywhere else' stuff


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 3, 2013)

>be 16
>in car, cruising around india's streets
>stop at lights
>van full of 20-somethings pull up beside me, revving engine
>itsokayigotthis.jpg
>I rev my engine
>lights turn green
>they shoot ahead of me
>pull me over
>put me in their van
>get on the floor
>everybody walk the dinosaur


----------



## Santeira (Jan 3, 2013)

> *Profiles of men to be charged over New Delhi gang rape
> *
> NEW DELHI: Brief profiles of the men set to be charged with rape, murder and kidnapping in a New Delhi court on Thursday over the brutal gang-rape and killing of a 23-year-old medical student on Dec 16.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 3, 2013)

I hope those scum get what's coming to them.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 3, 2013)

I have little hope that much will change the coming years. Who knows though. Rape cases have been in the news quite a lot recently.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 5, 2013)

o what the fuck


----------



## Toby (Jan 6, 2013)

> post your Indian rape story thread



This really does not read well


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 9, 2013)

Still awaiting Talia to differentiate what is disgusting here and define when rape is not sickening.  Fiction is not an acceptable answer.  Think before you type even if it is with your heart/junk.


----------



## Syed (Jan 13, 2013)

*Indian police arrest 6 in new bus gang-rape*



> India police arrest 6 in new bus gang-rape
> Driver allegedly took woman to isolated area in northern Punjab state
> 
> Indian police officials present six arrested men, accused of a gang rape in Punjab state, for an appearance at court in Gurdaspur on Sunday.
> ...






Good on the police for arresting these degenerates. 

Man taking a bus in India must be horrifying for woman.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 13, 2013)

Everything just goes round and round, and back right here we are, make ya wanna think about the past and things to see if we've come far...



I don't think they should be killed though, they didn't kill anyone, just put them in prison.


----------



## Jigglypuff (Jan 13, 2013)

Good riddance.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 13, 2013)

Apparently people need to stop riding buses over there.


----------



## dummy plug (Jan 13, 2013)

> The driver dropped the woman off at her village early Saturday, he said.



i wonder what that moron was thinking?

_"Oh id just gang rape her all night with my friends and il drop her off her village next day...after all, im not a murderer just a rapist."_

sick fuck wasnt thinking of the repercussions of such actions...dont commit rape, period


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 13, 2013)

To a lot of people, even in this country, they have a _right_ to a woman's body. It's where you get statements like people saying that a man can't rape his wife and the like.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 13, 2013)

I guess they're all raping as much as possible before tougher laws get passed.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 13, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Apparently people need to stop riding buses over there.



I don't know if a taxi would be safer


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 13, 2013)

Bishop said:


> I don't know if a taxi would be safer


At least then your chances of an entire gang raping you is lessened.


----------



## dummy plug (Jan 13, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> At least then your chances of an entire gang raping you is lessened.



unless he bypasses your village and takes you to a secluded building and his friends arrive to gang rape you


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 13, 2013)

dummy plug said:


> unless he bypasses your village and takes you to a secluded building and his friends arrive to gang rape you


Well, but the cab has seat belts. Wouldn't want to get whiplash before your gang rape.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't think the rape instances have gotten out of hand seein as India's population is over 1 bil making the past rapings less than 1%, but the women need to have some sort of defense like mace knives and flare guns.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I wonder if they'll do an amusing song and dance number when they're tried?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 13, 2013)

India seems to run on song and dance numbers actually.


----------



## Roman (Jan 13, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> To a lot of people, even in this country, they have a _right_ to a woman's body. It's where you get statements like people saying that a man can't rape his wife and the like.



There is such a thing as marital rape, afaik.

Anyways, I'm glad they're cracking down on these rape cases now. Good to see that cops aren't telling the victim to drop charges and marry the rapist.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 13, 2013)

Freedan said:


> There is such a thing as marital rape, afaik.


Yeah but there didn't used to be.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2013)

The woman must have some guts to report this, alot of the times this would go unreported. People have no idea how it can be for girls travelling alone in India and Pakistan, poor girl


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jan 13, 2013)

Another bus gang rape, again with six men



> India Gang Rape: Woman Assaulted By Bus Driver, Conductor
> 
> 
> NEW DELHI -- Police said Sunday they have arrested six suspects in another gang rape of a bus passenger in India, four weeks after a brutal attack on a student on a moving bus in the capital outraged Indians and led to calls for tougher rape laws.
> ...




Maybe this isn't news anymore


----------



## Roman (Jan 13, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah but there didn't used to be.



Yes. Most likely because it's only more recently that we started taking domestic violence seriously.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 13, 2013)

That seemed awfully contrived. Could this gang rape have seriously been pre-planned? I'd hate to think it was, but holy fuck.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jan 13, 2013)

Another poor woman having to go through this. Glad they got arrested.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jan 13, 2013)

I may throw up.

Nuke India, just do it. It's unclean now.


----------



## Syed (Jan 13, 2013)

Colonel Awesome said:


> That seemed awfully contrived. Could this gang rape have seriously been pre-planned? I'd hate to think it was, but holy fuck.



The perps probably did this every now and again from the way it's described.

Because of the major outcry of the rape of the poor girl who got gutted these things are now being cracked down on more so than before. It'll be impossible to get every single rapist but it's a start.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 13, 2013)

> Also on Saturday, police arrested a 32-year-old man for allegedly *raping and killing a 9-year-old girl* two weeks ago in Ahmednagar district in western India, the Press Trust of India news agency reported. Her decomposed body was found Friday.





> *raping and killing a 9-year-old girl*





pedo scum


----------



## Psychic (Jan 13, 2013)

For a country that has a higher male to female ratio, you think they would treat women alot  better. It's a shame that the female population has been dropping in many countries.


----------



## Kusa (Jan 14, 2013)

Fuck I could just vomit,raping a 9 year old.What a peace of shit.

If my daughter was living in India,I wouldn't let her play out side the house.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jan 14, 2013)

10charrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Mar 11, 2013)

*Delhi rape accused found dead in prison*



> *A suspect in the notorious rape and murder of a female student in India's capital, Delhi, has been found dead in prison, his lawyer has confirmed.*
> 
> Police say Ram Singh hanged himself in Delhi's Tihar jail, but defence lawyers and his family suspect he was murdered.
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-21737748

I can't really say I feel sorry for this guy. The world is better of without people like him.


----------

